# Indonesia - One photo a day



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

1. *Komodo Island* forms part of the Komodo National Park. Particularly notable here is the native Komodo dragon. In addition, the island is a popular destination for diving










Map:


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, welcome to the club paw. Nice thread, Indonesia has too much to offer.

Keep this up!kay:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ thanks 
i'm inspired by your Philippines thread.. it's really cool!


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one paw.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

2. *Puncak Jaya*, a mountain located in Papua province of Indonesia. It's the only snow-capped mountain in Maritime South East Asia and the tallest mountain of Indonesia at 4884m. One of the Seven Summits









Map:









since it's only allowed 1 photo per day, [url="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/251/453115152_c1c556e567_o.jpg]here's[/url] the photo of the snowed peak

@Bau can you take care of the thread for tomorrow and seterusnya?


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

3. *Sikuai Island*, West Sumatra. Is an island located in the western coast of Sumatra which is famous for its resort and white beach.








Map:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

4. *Borobudur Temple*, World's Biggest Buddhist temple, built as a single large stupa, and when viewed from above takes the form of a giant tantric Buddhist mandala, simultaneously representing the Buddhist cosmology and the nature of mind. Constructed in 9th century in Sailendra dynasty. Consist of 2,672 relief panels and 504 Buddha statues








c/o JeHeM of flickR
Map :


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

This is for yesterday
5. *Borobudur Temple at Sunrise*








c/o Iman Brotoseno of FlickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

for February 22
6. *Sangalaki Island*, a very beautiful island located in Derawan Islands, East Kalimantan. Located in the global biodiversity hotspot, the Derawan Islands are featured by high diversity of reef fishes (347 species), corals (222 species), and invertebrates, including a considerable number of protected species (5 giants clam species, 2 sea turtles, coconut crab, etc).










Map:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

for February 23
7. *Raja Ampat Islands*. What scientists found when they surveyed the waters of the Raja Ampat Islands six years ago set off an international alert for their preservation. The archipelago's reefs were not just rich—the region would prove to have the greatest coral reef biodiversity for its size in the world. 










Map:








c/o jander4454


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

8. *Green Canyon*, have a huge magnificent water tunnel, beautiful emerald green river and natural soil bridge on top.










Map:









c/o Jungle Boy


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures; 
thanks for sharing


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

you're welcome


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

9. *Lake Laut Tawar*, is a lake in Aceh, Indonesia.




Map :


----------



## brothejr (Jul 6, 2005)

Impressive, very impressive! Keep it up!


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

Thx.


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

10. *Weh Island*, is a small active volcanic island to the northwest of Sumatra.



Map :


----------



## panic (May 14, 2007)

wow nice country! very beautiful landscapes


----------



## ChingBr (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice pictures, keep them coming! 

And thanks for sharing.


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

I love the pics! Indonesia is beautiful.


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

Thx guys.


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

11. *Mount Agung*, is a mountain in Bali. This stratovolcano is the highest point on the island.




Map:


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

12. *Lake Maninjau* (Meninjau means Overlook or Observation) is a caldera lake in West Sumatra, Indonesia. It is located 16 km to the west of Bukittinggi.




Map:


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

13. *Krakatoa or Krakatau or Krakatao*, is a volcanic island in the Sunda Strait between Java and Sumatra in Indonesia. 




Map:


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

14. *Lake Toba*, is a lake, 100 km long and 30 km wide, and 505 m (1,666 ft.) at its deepest point, in the middle of the northern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra with a surface elevation of about 900 m (3,000 feet). It is the largest volcanic lake in the world.




Map:


----------



## mondechampion (Jan 20, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

15. *Bali Barat National Park* is located on the north western side of Bali, Indonesia. The park covers around 770 km², which is approximately 10% of Bali's total land area. To the north, it includes 1,000 m long beach, reef and islets. 




Map:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

For March 3rd
16. *Ambon* city of Maluku. Located in the 'Spice Islands' or Moluccas, Ambon was the capital of Dutch East Indies in the 17th century. There were also, besides the Dutch, some Arabs, Chinese and a few Portuguese settlers.










Map:








c/o *Chem* of SkyScraperCity


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

for March 4
17. *Kelimutu Lakes*, Nusa Tenggara Timur. Three summit crater lakes of varying colors. Tiwu Ata Mbupu (Lake of Old People) is usually blue and is the westernmost of the three lakes. The other two lakes, Tiwu Nuwa Muri Koo Fai (Lake of Young Men and Maidens) and Tiwu Ata Polo (Bewitched or Enchanted Lake) are separated by a shared crater wall and are typically green or red in color, respectively. The lake colors do vary on a periodic basis. Subaqueous fumaroles are the probable cause of active upwelling that occurs at the two eastern lakes










Map:









c/o *1ieve* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

18. *Nyaru Menteng* is an orangutan rehabilitation center located in Central Kalimantan near the city of Palangka Raya. It is located within the boundaries of the Nyaru Menteng Arboretum, a 62,5 hectare lowland peat-swam forest ecosystem, founded in 1988 by the Ministry of Forestry Regional office of Central Kalimantan. The clinic, quarantine facilities and socialization cages are inside a fenced area of 1.5 ha. while mid-way housing is at the farthest end of the Arboretum, which has good forest for the smallest orangutans and is undisturbed by visitors. Kaja Island for the larger orangutans is located only 8 km away by road.










Map:









c/o *JeanKern* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

19. *Mount Bromo*. Bromo is in fact only one of many peaks inside the massive Tengger Caldera, but it's easily recognized as the entire top has been blown off and the crater inside constantly belches white sulphurous smoke. The inside of the caldera, aptly dubbed the _Laut Pasir_ (Sea of Sand) is coated with fine volcanic sand and the overall effect is unsettlingly unearthly, especially when compared to the lush green valleys all around the caldera.










Map:









c/o *Zimmelino* of flickR


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

Thx paw.


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Excellent thread, keep up the good work!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ thanks 
maap bau nyuri kerjanya.. haha lagi gak ada kerjaan :lol:


----------



## BauIng (Sep 1, 2007)

20. *Supiori* is an island just west of Biak in the Schouten Islands in Papua province, Indonesia. It has a rugged surface with highest point at 1034 metres. Its area is 659 square kilometres.




Map:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

paw25694 said:


> 19. *Mount Bromo*. Bromo is in fact only one of many peaks inside the massive Tengger Caldera, but it's easily recognized as the entire top has been blown off and the crater inside constantly belches white sulphurous smoke. The inside of the caldera, aptly dubbed the _Laut Pasir_ (Sea of Sand) is coated with fine volcanic sand and the overall effect is unsettlingly unearthly, especially when compared to the lush green valleys all around the caldera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this one is great!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ it is  You should see when the sun rise. It's way more prettier 
temperatures can drop to 0 in summer and are rarely much above 5C in rainy season


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

21. *Kuta Beach, Lombok* is nothing like Kuta Bali. Wild windswept beach-front surfer town way off the beaten track. Located on the dramatic south coast. Alto reminiscent of the good old days you hear about from Bali’s early years.
Kuta Beach Lombok attract visitors for its beautiful virgin beaches and surfing spots. Surfers from all over the world find Kuta Lombok as a surfer paradise. South coast of Lombok is famous for the high waves and Kuta Lombok is a good base for the surfers.










Map:









c/o *Blue Sky*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

March 9
22. *Tana Toraja* Regency (Torajaland, Land of the Toraja or Tator) is a regency (kabupaten) of South Sulawesi, Indonesia, home of Toraja ethnic group people. There are three traditional methods of burial in Torajan society. The coffin, including any possessions which will be needed in the afterlife, will be either put in a cave grave, a stone grave, or hung on a cliff. The wealthy are often buried in a stone grave, carved out of the rocky cliff, which is usually an expensive option and takes some months to complete. In some places, the stone cave is large enough to accommodate the whole family. A wooden carved effigy, called a "tau tau", is put in or outside the cave facing down over the land. Unfortunately, many of these tau tau have been targeted by grave robbers for antique collectors. One unique type of burial is to hang the coffin by ropes on a cliff face. This hanging grave usually lasts for some years, until the ropes rot and the coffin falls to the ground below. Coffins of babies and children are often hung from trees.










Map:









c/o flickR by *Chandrahadi Junarto*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

March 10
23. *Gili Trawangan* is one of three Gili Islands located in northwestern coast of Lombok, Nusa Tenggara Barat province. The islands are a popular destination for a remote island experience. Each island has several small resorts, usually consisting of a small collection of huts for tourists, and a restaurant. Most local inhabitants live in the hilly interior of the island. Automobiles and motorized traffic are prohibited on the islands by local ordinance, so the preferred method of transportation is bicycle or the horse-drawn carriage called a cidomo. Diving in and around the Gilis is also popular










Map:









c/o flickR by *amenove*


----------



## gliazzurra (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ wow so green and lush!!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

78. *Gurame bakar* (Roasted Gourami) originated from West Java. The gouramis or gouramies are a family, Osphronemidae, of freshwater perciform fishes. The fish are native to Asia, from Pakistan and India to the Malay Archipelago and north-easterly towards Korea. In West Java, gouramis are served as food. One of them is Gurame bakar, or Roasted Gourami. The mixture of soy sauce, onions, pepper and another spices, absorbed by the firm and soft Gourami's meat and being roasted giving a seducing aroma.










Map:









Photo c/o *Orangescale* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

79. *Goa Gajah* (Elephant Cave), Bali. Goa Gajah (the Elephant Cave), is located in a steep valley just outside of Ubud near the town of Bedulu. Built at least 700 years ago, the cave was rediscovered in the 1920s and fully excavated 30 years later. Goa Gajah is believed to have been carved from a hillside as a monastery in the 11th century, though it wasn't rediscovered until 1923. The name of this cave is probably taken from the nearby Petanu River, which at one time was known as Elephant River, or possibly because the entrance to the cave resembles an elephant. It is used by the Balinese as a holy place for worshipping the God Shiva and his elephant-headed son Ganesha. Buddha statues and fertility symbols can be found inside the cave, suggesting that it had a long history of religious use. Today, it is a cool, dark place to contemplate Bali's distant past.










Map:









Photo c/o *Hendrian* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

80. *Danau Sentani* (Lake Sentani), Papua. Lake Sentani, near Jayapura at the northeastern extremity of Papua, lies at an elevation of 73 m in a fault-controlled depression mainly in Mesozoic mafic and ultramafic rocks of the Cyclops Ophiolite Belt. It is bounded by the Cyclops Mountains block to the north and the lower-standing terrain of the New Guinea fold thrust belt to the south. An irregularly shaped body with approximate maximum dimensions of 28 km (E-W) by 19 km (N-S) and a surface area of 10,400 ha, Lake Sentani is by far the largest of the Papua lakes. It is fed by a catchment area of about 600 km2 and has one outlet only, via the Jafuri and Tami rivers to the Pacific Ocean near the Papua New Guinea border.










Map:









Photo c/o *710928003* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

81. *Pulau Misool* (Misool Island), Raja Ampat Islands, West Papua. Misool is a region with thousands of isle (the island itself is one of the four biggest islands of Raja Ampat) , which have been pushed up throughout the thousands of years and build a wonderful scene. You come across caves, or caverns everywhere. You´ll find rocks as big as cathedrals, over hangs that improve the dramatic sight of this breathtaking region. Of course these sights will continue in no less impressing views under water. Misool is one of the places on earth where you´ll find the most various species of fish, hard and soft corals, sponges, worms, nudebranches, shrimps, crabs and all kind of non-vertebrates, like cuttle fish and octopus.










Map:









Photo c/o *Patrik Nilsson* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

82. *Tari Topeng Malangan* (Malangan Topeng Dance), comes from East Java. Tari Topeng Malangan (Malangan Mask Dance) is very unique because its dynamic moves, and the music is mixtures from Javanese, Madurese, and Balinese. Such as Javanese sitar, Madurese flute, and Blambanganese karawitan. The dance itself tells about people's personality and mood such as happy, sad, or ashamed. There are lots of masks with their own expression.










Map:









Photo c/o *arif.visualart* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

83. *Istana Maimun* (Maimun Palace), Medan, North Sumatra. Built by the Malay Kesultanan of Deli (Sultan of Deli), Sultan Makmun Al Rasyid Perkasa Alamsyah in 1888, the palace covers 2,772 m² and has 30 rooms. The Palace has become a tourist destination not solely because of age but also because of the unique interior design of the palace, mixing elements of Malayan cultural heritage, Arabian, Spanish, Indian, and Italian style.










Map:









Photo c/o *bulao* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

84. *Candi Sukuh* (Sukuh Temple), Central Java. Candi Sukuh built in 15th century has a distinctive thematic reliefs from other candi where life before birth and sexual education are its main theme. Its main monument is a simple pyramid structure with reliefs and statues in front of it, including three tortoises with flattened shells and a male figure grasping his *****. A giant 1.82 m (6 feet) high of lingga (phallus) with four balls, representing penile incisions, was one of the statues that has been relocated to the National Museum of Indonesia. The architecture of Candi Sukuh differs completely from other candi from the Kediri, Singhasari and Majapahit periods. Unlike meticulous design and reliefs, Candi Sukuh has a simple truncated pyramid as its main monument, surrounded by monoliths and life-sized figures. At glance, the monument architecture reminds visitors of Maya architecture.Candi Sukuh contains a pervasive theme of spiritual liberation symbolized by reliefs and statues. There is an obvious depiction of sexual intercourse in a relief on the floor at the entrance where it shows a paired lingga (phallus) and yoni (******).










Map:









Photo c/o *savantrainmaker*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

85. *Teluk Tomini* (Tomini Bay), Gorontalo. Recently named Indonesia's best kept secret by prestigious Asian Diver magazine , Gorontalo's equatorial waters provide a brand new dive destination on Sulawesi Island. Gorontalo Province lies along the northern coastline of the huge Tomini Bay. In much of eastern Gorontalo, towering limestone cliffs plunge directly into the sea. These cliffs were once ancient reefs and patterns of coral growth are clearly evident in the rock. A narrow, shallow coral shelf rims the coastline. Often this shelf is only a few meters wide and bottoms out within a few meters of the surface where the wall begins. The coral walls of Gorontalo provide diving at par with other locations in North Sulawesi.The wall is highly eroded by natural forces. This makes for some of the most complex underwater rock formations found anywhere. Clusters of dramatic buttresses flanked by deep chutes are common here. The wall itself is chocked full of holes, crevasses, fissures, and caverns. The first wall bottoms out in the 30 to 40 meter range. Often below this is a short slope or shelf before another vertical drop. The waters then fall to 120 meters before plunging again. While traveling to a dive site, divers pass over seas between 500 and 1,000 meters deep.










Map:









Photo c/o *Teds travel Gorontalo* of flickR


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

Good job Paws. Lovely Indonesia!


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

^ you're welcome 

86. *Pantai Kuta, Lombok* (Kuta Beach), West Nusa Tenggara. The best-known place on the south coast is Lombok's Kuta Beach (Sometime spelt Kute Beach) a magnificent stretch of white sand and blue sea with rugged hills rising around it, famous for its surfing spots. Kuta Lombok is nothing like Kuta Bali. Wild windswept beach-front surfer town way off the beaten track. Located on the dramatic south coast. Alto reminiscent of the good old days you hear about from Bali’s early years. Kuta Beach Lombok attract visitors for its beautiful virgin beaches, pepper look-a-like sands and surfing spots. Surfers from all over the world find Kuta Lombok as a surfer paradise. South coast of Lombok is famous for the high waves and Kuta Lombok is a good base for the surfers. The southern part of Lombok, including Kuta Beach is currently developed as the Indonesian tourist mecca by Emaar.










Map:









Photo c/o *Nature Explorer* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

87. *Melasti Ritual*, Parangtritis Beach, Yogyakarta. Nyepi is a Balinese Hindu "Day of Silence" that falls on Bali's Lunar New Year (March 7, 2008). Nyepi is a day reserved for self-reflection and as such, anything that might interfere with that purpose is restricted. It is a day of silence, fasting, and meditation. The Melasti Ritual is performed at the 3-4 previous day. It is dedicated to Sanghyang Widhi/Vishnu-Devas-Bataras and is performed at the beach to respect them as the owner of The Land and Sea. The beach itself is a beach full of myths, which is believed to be the manifestation of the unity among Merapi Mountain, Yogyakarta Kingdom, and Parangtritis Beach. The legend tells that Panembahan Senopati and Sunan Kalijaga once met in this place after completing their meditation. Panembahan Senopati was reminded of being a humble ruler despite his supernatural powers and not to forget is the Queen of The South (Nyi Roro Kidul) legend.










Map:









Photo c/o *sumaryanto bronto* of flickR


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible pics! :cheers:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

88. *Kepulauan Togean* (Togean Islands), Central Sulawesi. Spread over a 90 km stretch in the middle of Tomini Bay, the winding, hilly coastlines and equatorial waters of the Togean Islands cast a magical spell of green, yellow and blue, in all the shades imaginable. Formed by volcanic activity, the islands are covered by lush rainforest and surrounded by ancient coral reef formations, which provide habitat and breeding areas for hawksbill turtle, Green Turtle and the Dugong. The Tonkean Macaque is found in the islands' forests. The Togian Hawk-owl, discovered in 1999, is endemic to the islands. The Togian White-eye, another bird endemic, was described in 2008. 










Map:









Photo c/o *Karol Glimos* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

89. *Candi Brahu* (Brahu Temple), Trowulan - The Majapahit Capital, East Java. This temple located in front of Bubat Area in Majapahit Palace environment and was built to a rectangular ground plant, with four projections. The building is in ruins condition, especially its roof. It has no decoration, Traces of a stupa on the roof. Brahu temple assumed was built at the 15th century. The folklore says that Brahu temple was the burial place of Brawijaya I, but there are not archacological and historial evidences supporting it. Brahu temple reconstruction began in 1990 and finished in 1995.










Map:









Photo c/o *Meffi* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

90. *Kepulauan Wakatobi* (Wakatobi Islands), Southeast Sulawesi. Welcome to Wakatobi Islands - a destination where you can dive the world's most pristine reefs and experience remoteness from everyday life in total comfort. Situated on a beautiful tropical island in the remote and peaceful Wakatobi archipelago in the Banda Sea, Wakatobi offers what many consider to be the best reef diving in the world. The Wakatobi, at 1.39 million hectares is the second largest marine protected area in Indonesia. The park encompasses stunning coral reefs, white sand beaches and an amazing wealth of whales and dolphins. Positioned at the heart of the Indo Pacific area where marine biodiversity is at its greatest, diving is truly fantastic. Over 90,000 people live within the national park, many of whom rely on the reefs and inter-tidal habitats for their livelihoods. These peoples include many interesting cultures and histories. The objective of the marine park management is to balance the needs of the local communities whilst protecting biodiversity. The archipelago, located in the biodiverse hotspot known as Wallacea, was made famous by its namesake dive operation and community development project by a UK based for non-profit conservation group looking at sustainable development of fisheries and coral reef research. An award-winning resort and environment protection company, this progressive operation has single-handedly brought this area to the top of the diving congnoscenti's wishlists worldwide.









Soft pink coral in Wakatobi. Pink Soft Coral is one of the only corals available in this sort of pink color.

Map:









Photo c/o *Jenny Huang* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

91. *Tiu Kelep Waterfall*, Mount Rinjani, Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara. Located about 600m above sea level on the slopes of the volcano Gunung Rinjani, Tiu Kelep waterfall makes it's brother, Sendang Gile, look like a dribble. Although the water is cold, it is a great place to cool off with a mid-day shower.










Map:









Photo c/o *stjerne* of flickR


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

danau sentani! wow..lovely


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

92. *Conrad Wedding Chapel*, Bali. Paradise in contemporary surroundings. The clean and sleek designed resort offers a selection of intimate indoor or outdoors locations to exchange wedding vows in a private garden gazebo surrounded by tropical palms and foliage or opt for an oceanfront bale, a traditional Balinese pavilion. Indoor options include three award winning restaurants and a grand ballroom.










Map:









Photo c/o *en.en* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

93. *Jembatan Akar* (Root Bridge), West Sumatra. This bridge made of the roots of two ancient banyan trees, spanning over a small, wild steaming river connects Lubuak Silau village and Pulut village. The bridge is made in 1916 and 25 metres in length and 1.5 metres in width. The bridge is located 70 kilometres south of Padang.










Map:









Photo c/o *cuixangka*

*BONUS*










Photo c/o *Indrani Soemardjan*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

94. *Pulau Walea* (Walea Island), Togean Islands, Central Sulawesi. Walea is a very small island in the middle of the blue sea of Central Sulawesi, in the Togean archipelago. The extraordinary beauty of the tropical forest of Walea is a mix between the Asiatic and Australian vegetation. This is the place in which the nature is the one and only protagonist. Scuba Diving and snorkeling are the must thing to do when you visit the island.










Map:









Photo c/o *il Corsaro*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

95. *Tanjung Puting National Park*, Central Kalimantan. The Tanjung Puting National Park is a conservation area that protects a large variety of plants, animals and their associated ecosystems. It is the largest protected area of swamp forest in South-East Asia. Tanjung Puting first received a level of protection in 1935, and was officially designated a wildlife reserve in 1939. In 1982, it was declared a national park. The park was established primarily for the protection of the Bornean Orangutan (Pongo pygmaeus), and its formation was instigated and aided by the efforts of Dr. Birute Galdikas and the Orangutan Foundation International. When this area become a national park, Tanjung Harapan moved to the other side of the Sekonyer River (across the original area). The original width of the park was 3,000.4 km². In its new location, it increased to 4,150.4 km².










Map:









Photo c/o *Roger O Thornhill* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

96. *Jembatan Ampera* (Ampera Bridge), Palembang, South Sumatra. The bridge that spread above Musi River is becomes the main characteristic of Palembang city. It was built on 1962 - 1965. Ampera Bridge has 78m high of tower. However, the special feature of this bridge that it can be opened and closed, the mechanism is no longer working, whereas is fact, it is the only bridge in Indonesia with the open-and-closed mechanism. Now it is only history. The bridge has to be lifted up of the middle shares each time there every king sized ship, with height above nine meters, will pass by quickly. Both for going to downstream and also which going to the upstream.










Map:









Photo c/o *Pudjirahardjo* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

97. *Birds in Pulau Enggano*, Enggano Island, Bengkulu. Enggano Island is an island approximately 100 km south west of Sumatra, Indonesia. Politically it is a subdistrict or kecamatan of the Bengkulu Utara Regency of the Indonesian province of Bengkulu. It has an area of roughly 500 km² and the highest point is 281 m. The three largest cities on the island are Barhau, Kabuwe and Kayaapu. The island had 1635 inhabitants in 1994, with 64 % of the population belonging to the Engganese people. Three bird species are endemic to the small Indonesian island of Enggano, Enggano Scops-owl Otus enganensis, Enggano Thrush Zoothera leucolaema and Enggano White-eye Zosterops salvadorii.










Map:









Photo c/o *zaviery* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

98. *Big rock at Nihiwatu Beach*, Sumba, Nusa Tenggara Timur. The Island of Sumba is 400 kilometers east of Bali and lies directly south of the Komodo and Flores Islands. Nihiwatu is located on a beautiful secluded bay on the remote southwestern coast of the island. The resort property is 438 acres of tropical forest and rice terraces, surrounding one of the world' s best beaches.










Map:









Photo c/o *Rana Pipiens*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

99. *Pura Tirta Empul*, Bali. The temple of Pura Tirta Empul is built around the sacred spring at Tampak Siring, over 1,000 years old, the temple and its two bathing places have been used by the people for good health and prosperity because of the spring water's curative powers. According to legend the spring was made by lndra when he pierced the earth to create a spring of amerta (the elixir of immortality) with which he revived his forces who were poisoned by Mayadanawa. In an inscription dated A.D. 960 discovered in Pura Sakenan temple in the village of Manuk Aya, mention is made of a double pool dug around a well near the source of the river Pakrisan. The king transformed this into a holy bathing place, called Air Ampul. This is the present-day Tirta Empul - one of the most sacred spots on Bali.










Map:









Photo c/o *thebigdurian* of flickR


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

kay:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks 
for the 100th photo, let's go to the east 

100. *Village of Fatumenasi*, Timor, East Nusa Tenggara. Fatumenasi village is dramatic; in particular, the road there offers spectacular views of Mutis mountain which towers to 2470m. Although the area is quite green by Timor's standards, there's little or no water, settlements are few and far between, and it gets ferociously hot. Fatumenasi is set among the most inhospitable mountains, and gets few visitors, though it's cool at nights, and remains a friendly place to see how the majority of Timorese people live.










Map:









Photo c/o *Rana Pipiens*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

101. *Batam Island*, Riau Islands. The Batam island in Riau Islands Province of Indonesia, known for its free trade zone area as part of the Sijori Growth Triangle, is located 20 km (12.5 miles) off Singapore's south coast. The 415 km² (160 miles²) island has a population of 713,960 in December 2006, most of whom are Malays (85%) and Chinese (14%). A few indigenous Orang Laut tribes also live on the island. In the 1970s, the island underwent a major transformation from a largely forested area into a major harbor and industrial zone. The population drastically grew from a few thousand in the 1960s into hundreds of thousands. Located close to Singapore and endowed with a much cheaper labour force, several Singaporean companies have established factories in Batam. Although there are lots of factories, there is also some beaches and beautiful spots still preserved.










Map:









Photo c/o *^riza^* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

102. *Candi Prambanan* (Prambanan Temple), Yogyakarta. Prambanan is the largest Hindu temple compound in Indonesia. The temple is a UNESCO World Heritage Site and is one of the largest Hindu temples in south-east Asia. It is characterised by its tall and pointed architecture, typical of Hindu temple architecture, and by the 47m high central building inside a large complex of individual temples. It was built around 850 CE by either Rakai Pikatan, king of the second Mataram dynasty, or Balitung Maha Sambu, during the Sanjaya Dynasty. Prambanan also has a legend, which tells the story about Prince Bandung Bondowoso that fell in love with Princess Lara Jonggrang, the daughter of King Boko. But the princess rejected his proposal of marriage because Bandung Bondowoso has killed King Boko and ruled her kingdom. Bandung Bondowoso insist the union. Finally Lara Jonggrang forced to agree for a union in marriage, but she posed one impossible condition: Bandung must build her a thousand temples in just one night. He finished to make 999 temples with spirits and demons help, but then Lara Jonggrang wakes her maids and ordered the women of the village to begin pounding rice and set a fire in the east of the temple to attempting to make the prince and the spirits believe that the sun was about to rise. As the cocks began to crow, fooled by the light and the sounds of morning time, the supernatural helpers fled back into the ground. The prince was furious about the trick and in revenge he cursed Lara Jongrang to stone. She became the last and the most beautiful of the thousand statues.










Map:









Photo c/o *Stuck in Customs* of flickR


----------



## =NaNdA= (Dec 14, 2007)

Indonesia kay:


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

I came back from INDONESIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Bali, Flores and Komodo....

I just arrived and I want to come back!!!!!!


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Your country is gorgeous, and its culture is very rich...I hope to visit one day.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks all  @ Corleone: glad to hear you loved your trip 

103. *Grasberg Mine*, Papua. The Grasberg mine is the largest gold mine and the third largest copper mine in the world. The cost of building a mine on the mountain was $3 billion United States dollars. In 2006, it was estimated to have 2.8 Gt (2.8 E9 tonnes) reserves graded at 1.05% copper, 0.98 g/t gold and 3.87 g/t silver. The 2006 production was 610,800 t Copper, 58,474,392 g gold, and 174,458,971 g silver. Grasberg mine located near Puncak Jaya (Indonesia's highest snow capped peak) and Carstensz pyramid, that makes a beautiful panorama.










Map:









Photo c/o *RS Cameron* of flickR


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I really want to go to Papua.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Indonesia really intersts me! I want to go SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOO badly!! Awesome thread kay:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

me too Ryochan 
thanks MDguy  glad to make you more interested

104. *Bantimurung Nature Reserve*, South Sulawesi. Bantimurung means a place for getting rid of sadness (membanting kemurungan). The spectacular waterfall is located at the valley of the steep limestone hill with its fertile tropical vegetation which makes this area an ideal habitat for the types of butterflies and birds that are famous for their small number. Before entering the waterfall location, visitors can see a statue of a kind of monkey (lutung), about 6 cm tall. This kind of animal can only be found in Sulawesi and Kalimantan. From the waterfall, visitors can go up to see the lake on top, but there are many sharp corals on the way there. The lake is so blue with many flying rare butterflies around it. 

In 1858-1857, a prominent English naturalist, Alfred Russel Wallace spent all of his life that are enjoyed in this area to catch numerous types of rare butterflies, birds, and insects. Among the butterflies he caught, there was the Papilo Androcles type, one of the rarest and biggest type of butterfly that has a tail like a swallow. A detailed explanation concerning this area has attracted the attention of archeologists, prehistoric, and insects experts. Bantimurung is also known for its karst mountains and valleys and one of the biggest karst mountains in Indonesia.










Map:









Photo c/o *hvhernen* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

105. *Bledug Kuwu*, Central Java. Bledug Kuwu looks like just another muddy pond (mud volcano). But every one or two minutes, the placid water erupts in an explosion of mud. Bledug Kuwu is a local name for something that burst in pool. This is rather strange pool that far from volcano. The vapor burst came from carbon dioxide release. The temperature is mild. When rainy season comes, the bubble size can be as large as a house. When it explode, it sounds like a cannon.

This phenomenon has existed before the Old Mataram Kingdom time (732 - 928 AD).










Map:









Photo c/o *jajay*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

106. *Pulau Burung* (Burung Island), Bangka Belitung Islands. There are about eight uninhabited small islands that become part of Tanjung Binga village in northern Belitung island and it’s famous with its beautiful beach, and fascinating granites. One of them is Burung Island (Pulau Burung). It's about 12 hectares big; it has some coconut trees, and small hill. The visitors can visit those islands by the fishermen’s canoe. There are granites in the beach that formed like a bird shape (burung), the rock formation could be the origin of the island's name.










Map:









Photo c/o *syukaery* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

107. *Manta Ray*, Sangalaki, Derawan Islands, East Kalimantan. Sangalaki is the world Capital of Mantas. At Sangalaki the familiar set of Manta Rays emerges from all directions. Their wing tips breaking the surfaces at regular interval. Snorkelling is the way to interact with this gentle plankton feeders. Totally unperturbed by your presence, they swim in eurythymy and sometimes glide right up to you before making a sharp nose-dive into the blue. It is not unusual to find them encircling you. Though most of them are about 3,5 meters (12 ft) wide with a white belly, there a few black giant with a 6 meters (20 ft) wing span - people refer to them fondly as the Darth Vaders.

Sangalaki is surrounded by a shallow langoon and the reefs start a distance out from the Island. SInce there is so much shallow reef here, threre is a vast diversity of marine life, and since the area is a protected marine park, the reefs are quite pristine.Most Dive sites are shallower than 65 feet (20 m). The reef slope gently and all dive sites have excellent shallow areas for the end of your dive. The hard and soft corals here are amazingly prolific with over 500 species present around the island. It is a good place to see both large and small marine creatures. When you look up after watching a colorful Nudibranch, don't be surprised to see a Turtle or Manta Ray swimming by.










Map:









Photo c/o *The Sprain* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

108. *Tawangmangu*, Central Java. Tawangmangu is located 40 km east of Solo, this recreational resort town offers fresh weather; scenic views, swimming pools, bungalow style hotels and restaurants. Tawangmangu, a mountain resorts at an elevation of almost 1 km above sea level, which promises a cool escape from the city's heat. It lies on the slopes of Mt. Lawu, at an elevation of 1300 m above sea level. A cool splendid hill resort also on the slope of mount Lawu, at about 1400 M height above sea level. The road from Solo via Karangpandan is a fine trip thru magnificent green terraced hills. Tawangmangu has all kind of facilities, hotel, camping ground, forest tourism, etc. The climate is fresh and one can enjoy the beautiful scenery. Other features include nearby temples, a national park and 40m in high waterfall of Grojogan Sewu.










Map:









Photo c/o *ismail_basymeleh* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

109. *Kue Basah* or Jajanan Pasar (Traditional rice cakes) comes from Java. Kue Basah, were originally used to accompany religion or cultural rituals in Java, but now it's famous in every islands of Indonesia. Because its being sold in a market (pasar) its also called jajanan pasar or kue pasar (market cake). Kue basah mostly made of rice flour, glutinous rice, sugar, coconut, and tropical fruits such as banana. The colour of the cakes comes from natural food dyer such as _pandan_.
CW: kue kedelai, lemper, onde onde, kue klepon, kue bolu, kue dadar.










Map:









Photo c/o *wimar* of flickr


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

110. *Dani people*, Papua. The Dani people, also spelled Ndani, and sometimes conflated with the Lani group to the west, are a people from the central highlands of Western New Guinea (the Indonesian province of Papua, comprising the larger Eastern part of the former province Irian Jaya).

They are one of the most populous tribes in the highlands, and are found spread out through the highlands. The Dani are one of the most well-known ethnic groups in Papua, due to the relatively numerous tourists who visit the Baliem Valley area where they predominate.










Map:









Photo c/o *BALIwww.com*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

111. *Bundaran HI* (Hotel Indonesia Roundabout), Jakarta. The Hotel Indonesia roundabout and Welcoming Statue (Tugu Selamat Datang) is one of the most important quarter of Jakarta's CBD. Located strategically in the center of the city, the statue built in 1962 to welcomes the sportsman from the whole Asia for Asian Games. 










Map:









Photo c/o *Harry Baskoro* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

112. *Manado Tua* (Old Manado), North Sulawesi. The dormant 820 meter volcanic peak of "Old Manado" lies just north west of Bunaken and can be seen for miles around. Topography here is more steep winding walls with cracks, crevaces and caves. Current is often stronger and visitors often larger, big barracuda, trevally and sharks.

A good spot at Pangulingan offers differently shaped reefs, walls and plateaus, often with stronger currents. Fantastic coral coverage and usually huge shoals of fish can be found here. It is one of the better spots in the area. Tanjung Kopi to the north is where to go for the big fish action however currents usually dictate the diveability of this spot. 










Map:









Photo c/o *teveve (Viktor Kaposi)* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

113. *Tari Lilin* (Candle dance) originated from Minangkabau people of West Sumatra. Dance & Music are important for Minangkabau culture. The dazzling Tari Lilin (Candle Dance), a miracle of physical coordination where the female dancers are required to rhythmically juggle and balance plates with burning candles attached to them while simultaneously clicking castanets.










Map:









Photo c/o *priyatnadp* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

114. *Peacock in Baluran National Park*, East Java. Baluran National Park is located in East Java, Indonesia. It has a relatively dry climate and consist of lowland forests, savanna, mangrove forests and hills, with Mount Baluran (1,247m) as its highest peak.
This park protects some endangered plant species, such as: Ziziphus rotundifolia, Tamarindus indica, Dioscorea hispida, Aleuritas moluccana and Corypha utan.

There are also about 155 species of endangered birds, including Hirundapus caudutus. Other endangered animals being protected are: Bos javanicus, Cuon alpinus, Muntiacus muntjak, Pavo muticus (recent research has suggested that the subspecies in the national park is distinct from the one in Ujung Kulon - most western coast of Java), Gallus sp., Felis pardus and Felis viverrina.










Map:









Photo c/o *angel's advocate* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

115. *Kuta Beach*, Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara. 2nd photo










Map:









Photo c/o *Nature Explorer* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

116. *Mount Bromo*, East Java. 3rd photo 










Map:









Photo c/o *Nature Explorer* of flickR

I'm so sorry for the lateness and repeated places. I'm very busy this week, I just had an exam last week and this week I should do some school projects.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

117. *Kusan River*, South Kalimantan. Kusan River is part of Batulicin High Potential Zone in Kotabaru District, South Kalimantan. Kusan River, the beaches around it, and on a number of estuarine islands are attractive investment prospects, along with marine tourism in Tamiang Gulf, with its gorgeous coral reef and myriad ornamental fish. Meranti Mountain's existing golf course would add to the tourism potential of the area, if investors develop shopping facilities and star-rated hotels.










Map:









Photo c/o *DNLtobing* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

118. *Sumba Island Scenery*, Sumba, East Nusa Tenggara. Sumba is not made by volcanoes but made of coral. The coral reefs around south NTT (Nusa Tenggara Timur) belong to the most beautiful underwater scenes in the world. Sumba is situated in the Sabu sea and the shores of Sumba are very suitable for surfing and diving. In some areas it is possible to make some money out of tourism. Sumba’s calcareous ground is not very fertile and in most areas, wet cultivation of rice is impossible. The greatest part of East Sumba looks like a savannah with grasslands. Therefore the East Sumbanese live from stock breeding (buffaloes, pigs and horses) and fishing at the coast areas. The West Sumbanese have more agriculture and they cultivate rice, corn, tobacco, coffee and cocos. The work on the land is still done in a traditional way, with the help of horses and buffalos.










Map:









Lomo shot c/o *[ Francois Paufique ]*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

119. *Barelang Bridge*, Batam, Riau Islands. The Barelang Bridge (Jembatan Barelang) is a chain of 6 bridges of various types that connect the islands of Batam, Rempang, and Galang, giving the system its name. The smaller islands of Tonton, Nipah, and Setotok (considered as parts of the Batam Island chain itself) connect Batam and Rempang, the entire Barelang region covers 715 sq km. The total stretch of all 6 bridges total to 2 kilometers. Traveling from the first bridge to the last takes about 20 minutes. Construction of the bridges started in 1992 and took names from fifteenth- to eighteenth-century rulers of the Melayu-Riau Kingdom (Tengku Fisabilillah Bridge).










Map:









HDR Shot c/o *Ambar Hidayat*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

120. *Nasi Tumpeng* (Cone Rice), from Java. Nasi tumpeng is a traditional Indonesian rice combination dish. Surrounding the large mound of rice flavored with coconut milk and usually in a cone/piramid form, are; piles of fried chicken, fried tempe, salted fish, shredded egg omelet, perkedel, krupuk, vegies and a chili on top of it (other variation is also possible). It is traditionally served to celebrate a special occasion such as birthday, marriage, 7th month pregnancy, circumcision, graduation, Indonesian independence night, New Year's eve or even success at work/school. The cone symbolizes the praying to Great Allah or God, and the dishes symbolize nature’s abundance. The yellow rice symbolizes nature, wealth and high morals. Wanna try to make it?










Map:









Photo c/o *Sexychef* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

121. *Bali Bomb Blast Memorial*, Kuta, Bali. A permanent memorial was built on the site of the destroyed Paddy's Pub on Legian Street. (A new bar, named "Paddy's: Reloaded", was reopened further along Legian Street). The memorial is made of intricately carved stone, set with a large marble plaque, which bears the names and nationalities of each of those killed. It is flanked by the national flags of the victims. The monument is well-maintained and illuminated at night.

The memorial was dedicated on 12 October 2004, the second anniversary of the attack. The dedication included a Balinese Hindu ceremony and the opportunity for mourners to lay flowers and other offerings. The Australian ambassador and Indonesian officials attended the ceremony.










Map:









Photo c/o *balilogue*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

122. *Plaza Senayan*, Jakarta. Plaza Senayan opened in 1996, it has been one of the most established Shopping Center in Jakarta today. Pamper and endeavor in indulgence inside Plaza Senayan as it fulfills your desire with a variety of international and local brands for apparel, leather goods, accessories, opulent jewelry, digital living, comprehensive selection of restaurants and cafes, have fun on the weekend with bowling alley and billiard arena and savor the indulgence of beauty by hairdresser and top brand specialists.










Map:









Photo c/o *Michel Rehatta* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

here I'm posting late again 
123. *Sumatran Rip Viper*, in Kerinci Seblat National Park, Jambi. The park area includes a large part of the Barisan mountain range, including the highest peak in Sumatra, Mount Kerinci (3,805 m). The park includes hot springs, rivers with rapids, caves, scenic waterfalls and the highest caldera lake in Southeast Asia - Lake Gunung Tujuh. The park is home to diversity of flora and fauna. Over 4,000 plant species grow in the park area, including the world's largest flower, Rafflesia arnoldi, and the tallest flower, Titan Arum. The fauna include Sumatran Tigers, Sumatran Rhinoceros, Sumatran elephants, Bornean Clouded Leopard, Malayan Tapir, Malay Sun Bear, vipers and 370 bird species.










Map:









Photo c/o *timekin* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

124. *Cuttlefish* in *Banda Sea*, Maluku. The Banda Sea lies more or less in the middle of the sprawling mass of islands that comprise Indonesia, lapping the shores of Sulawesi to the east, Alor to the south and with Irian Jaya to the west. It is little wonder that the Banda region is considered one of the finest dive destinations on the world.
It is generally considered by those in the know to be the big fish and fish volume capital of Indonesia. If you join a liveaboard cruise in the area you can expect to see practically anything there.










Map:









Photo c/o *Patrik Nilsson* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

125. *Sate Padang* comes from West Sumatra. A dish from Padang city and the surrounding area in West Sumatra, is made from cow or goat offal boiled in spicy broth, which is then grilled. Its main characteristic is yellow sauce made from rice flour mixed with spicy offal broth, turmeric, ginger, garlic, coriander, galangal root, cumin, curry powder and salt. It is further separated into two sub-variants, the Pariaman and the Padang Panjang, which differ according to taste and the composition of their yellow sauces.










Map:









Photo c/o *arcrut* of flickR


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

126. *Bira Beach*, South Sulawesi. About 190km southeast from Makassar, tiny Bira is an unassuming group of wooden homes 4km north of BIRA Beach , also known as Paloppalakaya Bay, where the blindingly white sand is fringed by heaps of tourist accommodation. Shallow water off the beach is safe for swimming, ending in a coral wall dropping into the depths about 150m from shore. Snorkellers can see turtles and manta rays here, with exciting diving deeper down featuring strong currents, cold water and big sharks.










Map:









Photo c/o *fanind* of flickR


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

keep them coming


----------



## gliazzurra (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks paw.. it's been a while and we kinda miss u..


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

mm thanks ryochan and gliazz  recently I'm really busy there are discounts everywhere lol :lol:

127. *Kecak dance* from Bali. Kecak or Ketjak or Ketjack or even Ketiak, a form of Balinese music drama, originated in the 1930s and is performed primarily by men. Also known as the Ramayana Monkey Chant, the piece, performed by a circle of 100 or more performers wearing checked cloth around their waists, percussively chanting "cak", and throwing up their arms, depicts a battle from the Ramayana where monkeys help Prince Rama fight the evil King Ravana. However, Kecak has roots in sanghyang, a trance-inducing exorcism dance.

In this particular event "CakKolosal" is Kecak dance performed by more than 5000 dancer. It's really a Colossal event.










Map:









Photo c/o *loutfie_mahdi*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

128. *Toraja Karst Mountains*, South Sulawesi. South Sulawesi is known for the Torajan people that inhabits Tana Toraja. Tana Toraja is also known not only for unique culture of Torajan people, but also by its beautiful landscape - high lushy mountains yet huge karst hills.










Map:









Photo c/o *Shanghai Daddy*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

129. *Sam Poo Kong Temple*, Semarang, Central Java. The uniqueness of the temple is related to its history which involved the Great Admiral from China, Cheng Ho at the 14th-16th century. Cheng Ho, also called Zheng He, was a Chinese Muslim admiral and explorer whose voyages throughout the world 600 years ago have been discussed in many quarters. Sam Poo Kong is the only Chinese temple in the world that has 3 layered roof. This place is more special because it's not only the place for Buddhists to pray but also for Moslems and Confucian.










Map:









Photo c/o *mike in tokyo*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics :cheers: Very nice Indonesia kay:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks 
130. *Some waterfall* in *Ujung Genteng*, West Java. Ujung Genteng is only one of many hidden Gems in West Java with its own charm and virgin white beaches, amazing landscape, and beautiful sunset and sunrise.










Map:









Photo c/o *ramdaffe*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

131. *Ujunggenteng Beach*, West Java.










Map:









Photo c/o *der Willy*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

132. *Unusual Beach in Bunaken*, North Sulawesi. A different perspective of typical beautiful-white-beaches in Bunaken taken from the island full of mangrove forest. Only 45 minutes from Manado, Sulawesi, Bunaken island is famous as one of the world's most beautiful diving place.










Map:









Photo c/o *sektordua*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

133. *Diving in Alor*, Alor Island, East Nusa Tenggara. Alor Island, Eastern Indonesia is recognized as one of Asia's top ten dive destinations. Massive schools of reef fish inhabit pristine coral reefs, spectacular walls and vast coral gardens host an abundance of all forms of marine life. Alor is also now renowned as Indonesia's newest premier Muck Diving location.










Map:









Photo c/o *Radio_138*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

134. *Bajang Ratu*, East Java. Bajang Ratu temple, located in the hamlet of Kraton, not far from Tikus temple, is one of Trowulan's principal attractions. The remains consist of an elegant gateway, built from red brick, probably dating from around the mid 14th century.The shape of the building is tall and slender, rising to a height of just over 16 metres.Restoration was completed in 1991. The gateway was originally connected to a brick wall, running off to the left and right, by way of a form resembling wings. This ornamental device, known as paduraksa, can be seen on other ancient Javanese gateways.










Map:









Photo c/o *Tianyake*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

135. *Sunset in Tobacco Hut*, Blankejeren, Aceh. Tobacco Hut is a part of Gunung Leuser National Park. Gunung Leuser National Park is a national park covering 7,927 km² in northern Sumatra, Indonesia, straddling the border of North Sumatra and Aceh provinces. The national park, named after 3,381 m height of Mount Leuser, protects a wide range of ecosystems. An orangutan sanctuary of Bukit Lawang is located inside the park. Together with Bukit Barisan Selatan and Kerinci Seblat national parks it forms a World Heritage Site, Tropical Rainforest Heritage of Sumatra.










Map:









Photo c/o *mvernail*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

136. *Wayag Bay*, Raja Ampat Islands, West Papua.










Map:









Photo c/o *harrisfadhilla*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

137. *Anak Krakatau*, Lampung. Krakatoa is one of Indonesia's most active volcanoes that located in the strait between Sumatra and Java. With devastating effects this volcano erupted just over a century ago in 1883, bringing its fine ashes with the wind streams as far away as over New York City, whereas the eruption's tidal waves reached the American West Coast. 

However, the disappearance of the gigantic Krakatoa also meant the birth of small islands in its place, one of which is called "Anak Krakatau" or Krakatoa's Child, which is at present an extremely active young volcano. From both West Java's, West Coast, and from Sumatra's Lampung Province, this young and very active volcano is clearly visible.










Map:









Photo taken in November 2007 c/o *krakatauvolcanodiscovery*


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing INDONESIA!!

Paw, where are you???


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

I love this country... It is just amazing...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

more please


----------



## kalimantanku (Jul 22, 2008)

the one of nice thread at skyscapercity.com..!
i like it.i love indonesia.:cheers:










floating market in banjarmasin city, south kalimantan province


----------



## kalimantanku (Jul 22, 2008)

*Loksado, south kalimantan*










about 3 hour from the capital province of south kalimantan, banjarmasin.the one of most popular destination for tourism & adventure in kalimantan.


----------



## kalimantanku (Jul 22, 2008)

*batakan beach, south kalimantan*


----------



## Sony Sjklw (Apr 20, 2008)

Bantimurung Waterfall, South Sulawesi










by sarah jappie


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kuta Beach, Bali*
_photo by me_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
Nice wide, sandy beach...thanks.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Jimbaran, Bali*









photo by me


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Nusa Dua, Bali*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mount Rinjani & Lake Segara Anakan, West Nusatenggara Provice, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Uluwatu, Bali*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pucak Bogor, West Java, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bali Island*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Widana89 said:


> *Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia*



Stunning shot!!!...


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sekumpul waterfall, North Bali about 3 hours from Denpasar*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mount Merapi, Central Java, Indonesia*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Mt. Merapi....thanks.


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Komodo National Park, East Nusatenggara Province, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Beautiful Mt. Merapi....thanks.


Mt. Merapi is the most active volcanic eruption in Indonesia...:cheers:


----------



## Purnami (Aug 25, 2011)

Widana89 said:


> *Komodo National Park, East Nusatenggara Province, Indonesia*


 ^^ it's dragon??


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow! Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta Province, Indonesia*


----------



## Widana89 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Mount Bromo*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Raja Ampat Islands - West Papua



Raja Ampat by Haja Nirina, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Yogyakarta - Yogyakarta S. R.



Jogjakarta by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

South Solok - West Sumatra



Gunung Kerinci & Tea Plantations by ccdoh1, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Widana89 said:


> *Mount Bromo*


^^

Love the volcanoes in Indonesia! Especially those still active ones.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ _Don't worry _ we have *100+ *active volcanoes!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Purwokerto - Central Java



IND by crimio, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Maumere - East Nusa Tenggara



Sunrise in Maumere, NTT, Indonesia. by adrisigners, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Maumere - East Nusa Tenggara



Cape of Maumere / Tanjung Kajuwulu by Valentino Luis, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

the Prambanan - Central Java



Prambanan by Ernst.E, on Flickr










​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

the Borobudur - Central Java



the Borobudur, Central Java, Indonesia by bozenBDJ, on Flickr










​


----------



## ardat (Aug 21, 2011)

Modoinding, Minahasa, North Sulawesi










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2560219564931&set=a.1947137998275.2104318.1237294303&type=3&theater


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^  Thanks


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Palangkaraya - Central Kalimantan



Luwansa Hotel PKY by bozenBDJ, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cikubang Railway Bridge - West Bandung - West Java



KA Argo Gede Passes Cikubang Bridge by andirahman., on Flickr


----------



## ardat (Aug 21, 2011)

*CTI Centre, Manado*










photo by Rover on http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591238&highlight=manado


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Near] Semarang - Central Java



IMG_1357[1] by alvianooo, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Banjarmasin - South Kalimantan



Guess this.. by mtusBanua, on Flickr









​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing Bali...


Bali vibes... by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Plaza Hotel in Bali 03 by Professor HMS, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bali - Jimbaran Beach by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Makassar skyline - South Sulawesi



Makassar's west side by Ng Sebastian - Incito Tour, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Manokwari [Bay] - West Papua



manokwari by kev's album, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kupang - East Nusa Tenggara



somewhere at kupang beach [2] by riyel_picture{}, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Padangbai-Lembar Ferry - Bali










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#user=2701463&with_photo_id=44744336&order=date_desc
- or -
forum user inBaliTimur a.k.a. BxHxTxCx on Panoramio









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan



Balikpapan Coast by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## ardat (Aug 21, 2011)

Banjarmasin - South Kalimantan​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Makassar skyline (in the background) - South Sulawesi




Samalona Beach by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

_reminder_


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Telaga Situgunung - West Java



Telaga Situgunung by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr









​


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

bozenBDJ said:


> Makassar skyline (in the background) - South Sulawesi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic water color, super clean !!


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Bvlgari resort - Indonesia, Bali*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan
The new terminal at the _Sepinggan International Airport _construction updates edition



Bandara Sepinggan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr

+

*2 *more images from the same series. :



Bandara Sepinggan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Bandara Sepinggan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mamuju - West Sulawesi



Terdampar by bowo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Bunder - West Java



Gunung Bunder - west java by bali backpacker, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

* The Lakes of Mount Kelimutu, Indonesia *











credit : *facebook*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan



Sunset from Helipad by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Bromo - East Java



Gunung Bromo by Ruditta Devianti, on Flickr









​


----------



## Goswami (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm Going to KOMODO,BALI and LOMBOCK ISLAND in march!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm crazy about this!!!!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Balikpapan - East Kalimantan
The new terminal at the _Sepinggan International Airport _construction updates edition



Mall by Bonz Borneo, on Flickr










​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Kawah Ijen Volcano workers, Java


sun over kawah ijen di michaelhaas75, su Flickr

...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Komodo*









http://www.pelagictour.com/images/stories/komodo-safari/nice-view-komodo.jpg


...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Komodo Island - West Nusa Tenggara



Raining when leaving Komodo island by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ - OFF for a month of Ramadhan, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Flores*, traditional houses in the village of *Bena*.


IMG_6166 di Katarzyna Piechowiak, su Flickr

...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Senggigi Beach - Lombok Island - West Nusa Tenggara



Senggigi Beach, Lombok Island, Indonesia by RTogog, on Flickr









​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jakarta*









http://www.cntraveler.com/hotels/asia/indonesia/ritz-carlton-jakarta-indonesia/_jcr_content/par/cn_contentwell/par-main/cn_colctrl/par-col1/cn_features_containe/cn_manual_feature_0/cn_image_0.size.ritz-carlton-jakarta-indonesia-108782-1.jpg

...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mawun Beach - Lombok Island - West Nusa Tenggara



Mawun beach, Lombok (Indonesia) / Plage Mawun, sud Lombok (Indonésie) by Marie-Ange Ostré, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Malang - East Java



Proyek Gedung DPRD Kota Malang by ananto hermawan - Skyscrapercity Indonesia, on Flickr









​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Pura Ulun Danu Bratan* Shivaite temple, Bedugul, *Bali*


Pura Ulun Danu Bratan di saturn ♄, su Flickr


...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Taman Ujung Karangasem* water palace, Karangasem, *Bali*


Taman Ujung - Floating Bale southern bridge di Pandu Adnyana (thanks for 100K views), su Flickr


...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Merapi - Yogyakarta S.R.



Gunung Merapi di Awal Tahun 2013 by kini_kuman, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jayapura - Papua



.: MyTown :. by Reza Ayomi, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Solo - Central Java



salaview 2 by adpro.indonesia, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - East Java



horizon view - pesisir pantai jawa timur by Jonh Fredrik Ulysses, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bandung - West Java



Bandung in the morning by Hidayat.Oemar, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Semanggi - Jakarta S.C.R.



Semanggi by uncle.capung, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bandung - West Java



Bandung in the morning by Hidayat.Oemar, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Medan - North Sumatra



Medan City View-013 by stas.state, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Western Lombok - West Nusa Tenggara



Untitled by Kevin Johan, on Flickr









​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful Indonesia


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tanah Lot - Bali



Tanah Lot by dbaguz, on Flickr


----------



## us_luke (Feb 16, 2009)

*@ Plaza Indonesia, Jakarta*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Uluwatu - Bali



Uluwatu by dbaguz, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tomohon - North Sulawesi



Natural HDR - Mount Lokon by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kuala Namu International Airport - Deli Serdang - North Sumatra



IMG_5413 by rahul549, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Garuda Wisnu Kencana - Bali



another sunset by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lake Toba - North Sumatra




Landscape Toba by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lake Toba - North Sumatra



Lake Toba II by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Padalarang - West Java



preparing rice field by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lake Toba - North Sumatra



nature's call.... by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sandarkarya - West Java





Km97 by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kota Parapat - North Sumatra



Landscape Toba by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lake Toba - North Sumatra


 Landscape Toba by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pangururan - North Sumatra



water buffaloes by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Humbang Hasundutan - North Sumatra



horbo & pusuk buhit by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Humbang Hasundutan - North Sumatra



view from Tele by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Humbang Hasundutan - North Sumatra



view from Tele by Tumpal Hutagalung, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Aranio - South Kalimantan



Desa Pinus, Aranio by Mahakam24, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Bromo - East Java



Bromo Sunrise by andywon, on Flickr









​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

great images, thanks for sharing


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

**** - West Java



**** pakar by dyudhimura, on Flickr








 ​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Palembang (nearly unseen) - South Sumatra



Palembang Aerial by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

near the Borobudur - Central Java



A Moment of Magic by ZawWai09, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

The Presidential Palace of Indonesia
Central Jakarta - Jakarta S.C.R.



Istana Merdeka by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Mount Sibayak, Karo Regency, North Sumatera*







[/url]
mount sibayak,berastagi,north sumatra,indonesia by gozef, on Flickr[/IMG]



mount sibayak,berastagi,north sumatra,indonesia by gnozef









from Mount Sibayak : Mt. Sibayak (Indonesian:Gunung Sibayak) is a small stratovolcano overlooking the town of Berastagi in northern Sumatra, Indonesia. Although its last eruption was more than a century ago, geothermal activity in the form of steam vents and hot springs remains high on and around the volcano. The vents produce crystalline sulfur, which was mined on a small scale in the past. Seepage of sulfurous gases has also caused acidic discolouration of the small crater lake.
Sibayak is a term from the Karo Batak language referring to a founding community. It is relatively easy to climb and has been a tourist attraction since colonial times.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jakarta - Jakarta S.C.R.



Jakarta Cityscape 5 by Aroy Dee, on Flickr​


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Indonesia is such a beautiful country! I miss it! Thank you for your photos!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lake Toba - North Sumatra



Lake Toba by lailyhass, on Flickr









​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

What will happen when this super volcano activates?


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

deleted


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Mount Rinjani, Regency of North Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara*

Gunung Rinjani Summit by michael_gaylord, on Flickr









from Mount Rinjani
Mount Rinjani or Gunung Rinjani is an active volcano in Indonesia on the island of Lombok. Administratively the mountain is in the Regency of North Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara (Indonesian: Nusa Tenggara Barat, NTB). It rises to 3,726 metres (12,224 ft), making it the second highest volcano in Indonesia.
On the top of the volcano is a 6 kilometres (3.7 mi) by 8.5 kilometres (5.3 mi) caldera, which is filled partially by the crater lake known as Segara Anak (Child of the Sea). This lake is approximately 2,000 metres (6,600 ft) above sea level and estimated to be about 200 metres (660 ft) deep;the caldera also contains hot springs.
A massive eruption of Rinjani in 1258 CE may have triggered the Little Ice Age.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

tunggp said:


> What will happen when this super volcano activates?


If you refer to Mt. Sibayak , then probably western ID and 'Peninsular' Malaysia is doomed hno:.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ngurah Rai Int'l Airport | DPS ; WRRR - Bali
New International Terminal | Opens September 23rd 2013 









News article > http://finance.detik.com/read/2013/...w-ngurah-rai-sekelas-bintang-5?991101mainnews









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ciputra World Surabaya - East Java










http://www.panoramio.com/user/7395295?with_photo_id=90528475 by Tiffany Liem on Panoramio









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bromo/Semeru/Tengger National Park - East Java



Into a dream by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Danau Kaco (Mirror Lake), Kerinci regency, Jambi*

Danau Kaco by Wild Sumatra, on Flickr










"Glass Lake" in English, Danau Kaca is a small lake about a three hour hike from Lempur village into the jungles of the Kerinci-Seblat National Park in Jambi Province, Sumatra, Indonesia. Fed by underground springs, the water is crystal clear, and eerily blue. Rumor has it that no one has yet been able to discover its true depth, despite numerous attempts.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sungaipenuh - Jambi

​ 
Horse Drawn Carriage, Sungaipenuh, Kerinci by Wild Sumatra, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Wae Rebo, Flores Island, Nusa Tenggara Timur*

Wae Rebo village, Flores Island, Indonesia by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr









Wae rebo is one of the most remote village in Indonesia. It takes 5 hours land transportation from Labuan Bajo town in West Flores to Dintor village, 15 minutes ojek/motor cycle from Dintor to Denge village, and lastly the hardest part is 4-5 hours trekking to the mountains with 30-45 continuous degrees of slope.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location]



IMG_20130809_074003 by tn_h, on Flickr​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Kawah Putih (White Crater), South Bandung, West java*

Kawah Putih - White Crater by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr










Kawah Putih means White Crater, located at South Bandung (West Java). It took about 1,5 hours drive from Bandung. There are several tourism objects near Kawah Putih such as Cidaun, Situ Patenggang, Ranca Upas, Strawberry field (that we can pick our own strawberry), so make sure you visit several places when you go to South Bandung, due to it's quite far distance from Bandung.
Kawah Putih can have different color in their lake, because it is covered by an active (fumarolic) volcano which has been dormant since 1600. As such they water is typically acidic, saturated with volcanic gases, and cloudy with a strong greenish color.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful <3


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Toraja Funeral Tradition Called Rambu Solo, Tana Toraja, South Sulawesi*

Rambu Solo' by oeyvind, on Flickr









Rambu Solo, Unique Funeral Tradition in Tana Toraja

The people of Toraja Tribe believe in “Aluk to dollo” or a custom in form of strict traditional beliefs, rules, and rituals which had been set by their ancestors. Although now the majority of Toraja people are Catholic or Protestant, the traditions and rituals of their ancestors are still done until now. In the procession of Rambu Solo, Toraja people believe if the funeral is not held then the spirit of the deceased will create disaster or misfortune to the people that he/she left. The deceased will be treated as a sick people so the body will be taken care and supposed alive. The body is even served with foods, beverages, cigarettes, or betel leaves (traditional snack for its people) Among the people of Toraja, funeral is the most important and expensive ceremony. The richer/more honorable you are, the more expensive your funeral cost will be. In Aluk religion, only the noble families could have a glorious funeral. The funeral of a noble is usually attended by thousands of people and could take place in a few days.
A place for the funeral procession which is called rante is usually set on a spacious field because it will be functioned as the place for the visitors, rice barn, and other ceremony equipments which are made by the family. The sound of flute, song, poem, cry, and mourn are the expressions of grief that the Toraja Tribe show in the funeral. However, all of these things are not doable in the funeral of children, poor people, and low class people.
This funeral ceremony sometimes could take weeks, months, or even years after the death, so that the family could collect enough money for completing all the procession in the ceremony. Toraja Tribe believes that death is not a sudden phenomenon, but a gradual process to reach Puya (the world of spirit or hereafter). In that waiting phase, the body is covered by some clothes and put under the Tongkonan (Traditional House of Toraja). The spirit of the deceased is believed still staying in the village until the ceremony is all done. After that, this spirit will start his/her journey to the Puya.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Merapi - Central Java



1 1439 by ardues2013, on Flickr









​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Temburun Waterfall, Anambas, Riau Islands*

Temburun waterfall1 by Erick Istanto Gunawan, on Flickr









Enchantment Waterfall Temburun
Temburun Waterfall is located in Siantan Island, situated in the eastern part of town Terempa. This waterfall can be reached from Terempa about 30 minutes by boat pompong. The water comes from the River Baruk at an altitude of about 250 meters above sea level.

The waterfall is very unique, terraced shape, seven levels and lead to Peniting Strait. At the mouth of the waterfall, there are mangrove ecosystem which consists mainly of mangrove (Rizophora), with a substrate of mud.

To get to this location, visitors climb a speedboat for 30 minutes. Temburun Falls attractions visible from the sea, which flows from the top of the hill down to the beach. The scene could spoil the end, because seven-level waterfall is flowing through the woods and over the boulders to the lowlands, and empties into the sea by the beach is overgrown with mangrove and nipa.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Koto Baru - West Sumatra



Koto Baru, Titian Panjang, Alahan Panjang Solok by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr










​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jakarta - Jakarta S.C.R.



Sprawling Skyscrapers by no wan, on Flickr​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*The Jayawijaya or Puncak Jaya or Cartenz Pyramid summit, Puncak Jaya, Papua*



The Jayawijaya - Carstenz Pyramid summit by yadiyasin, on Flickr









Puncak Jaya
Puncak Jaya (pronounced [ˈpuntʃaʔ ˈdʒaja]) or Carstensz Pyramid (4,884 m) is the highest summit of Mount Carstensz /ˈkɑrstəns/ in the Sudirman Range of the western central highlands of Papua province, Indonesia (within Puncak Jaya Regency). Other summits are East Carstensz Peak (4,808 m), Sumantri (4,870 m) and Ngga Pulu (4,863 m). Other names include Nemangkawi in the Amungkal language, Carstensz Toppen and Gunung Sukarno.
At 4,884 metres (16,024 ft) above sea level, Puncak Jaya is the highest mountain in Indonesia, the highest on the island of New Guinea (which comprises the Indonesian West Papua region plus Papua New Guinea), the highest of Oceania (Australian continent), and the 5th highest mountain in political Southeast Asia. It is also the highest point between the Himalayas and the Andes, and the highest island peak in the world. Some sources claim Mount Wilhelm, 4,509 m (14,793 ft), as the highest mountain peak in Oceania, on account of Indonesia being part of Asia (Southeast Asia). The massive, open Grasberg mine is within 4 kilometers from Puncak Jaya.


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

This post is for 28th Sept 2013

*Siau Island & Mount Singarantang - North Sulawesi.*

photo source : twimg.com


​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

this post for 29th September 2013

*Homes for Victims of Earthquake in YOGYAKARTA*


*70 dome houses were built for villagers who lost their houses to an earthquake in Indonesia's ancient city of Yogyakarta. 
The monolithic like domes can withstand earthquakes and winds up to 190 mph.*
(Source : www.businessinsider.com)

​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

This one is for 30th September 2013

*SUNSET in YOGYAKARTA*

Photo credit : Ari Kuncoro

​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Today Post (01 October 2013)

*~TAMAN SARI~ (Water Palace, built in 17th century)*
*Yogyakarta Special Region*


​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Raja Ampat Islands - West Papua



Raja Ampat by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Surabaya - East Java



Suramadu Bridge @ a distance by urbana_fotografica, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*~KOMODO~ - World 7 Wonders
*
*Komodo Island, East Nusatenggara*





​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*KOMODO Island (Pinky Beach)
East Nusa Tenggara​*
The pseudo pink color of the sand, providing unique value for the beach on this Komodo Island .. 
so that the visitors call it the "Pinky Beach"


​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Surabaya - East Java



Mt Arjuno looms in the Background by A. Wee, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

this is for october 1st, 2013
*Tanjung Tinggi Beach, Belitung Island, Bangka Belitung*


Tanjung Tinggi Beach #2 by Rachmad Kurniadi, on Flickr​








Tanjung Tinggi is a beach placed among two peninsulas This is white sandy beach, and it is special because there are hundreds of granite boulders spreading mainly in both peninsula as well as in the beach and sea. The size of that granite starting from a meter cubic until several hundred meter cubic or bigger than a house. You can climb, walk and jump among the granites to see exclusive view from every angle from you stand. The shape of that boulders are also unique, some combination form a cave, the place for you to escape from small rain. They are placed on top of each other to form a nice object as you can clearly from the picture.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

this is for october 2nd, 2013
*Seven Mountains Lake "Danau Gunung Tujuh", Kerinci Seblat National Park, Jambi*


Danau Gunung Tujuh by timekin, on Flickr​








Lake Gunung Tujuh (Indonesian: Danau Gunung Tujuh) is a volcanic crater lake in the province of Jambi, Indonesia, located at 1°42′23″S 101°24′42″E within Kerinci National Park. Although a young lake, in geologic terms, its surrounding volcano, Mount Tujuh, is old and not immediately obvious as such. The name "Danau Gunung Tujuh" translates as "Seven Mountain Lake," a seeming reference to seven peaks comprising the forested rim. The tallest of them rises 2732m above sea level, while the lake surface sits at 1950m. The lake is a popular overnight hiking destination among Park visitors and is sometimes fished by locals. Mount Kerinci stands nearby.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 3rd, 2013
*Kerinci Seblat National Park and Lake Gunung Tujuh, Jambi *​
Danau Gunung Tujuh by photography by Yunaidi Joepoet, on Flickr









Kerinci Seblat National Park is the largest national park in Sumatra Indonesia. It has a total area of 13,791 km2, and spans four provinces: West Sumatra, Jambi, Bengkulu and South Sumatra.
It is located between 100°31'18"E - 102°44'01"E and 1°07'13"S - 3°26'14"S.
The park area includes a large part of the Barisan mountain range which form the western spine of Sumatra island and includes the highest peak in Sumatra, Mount Kerinci (3,805 m), one of more than five active volcanoes in the national park. This mainly montane park includes hot springs, rivers with rapids, caves, scenic waterfalls and the highest caldera lake in Southeast Asia - Lake Gunung Tujuhwhile the Great Sumatra Fault runs through the national park making the area of great interest to geologists.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kerta - Bali



Rice by Olafur Valsson, on Flickr









​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 4, 2013*

*~ Sowing Paddy at Early Morning in KADISOKA ~*
*Yogyakarta, Special Region*



​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*~ SUNDAK Beach ~
Yogyakarta, Special Region*

Source : www.kota-jogya.com


​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Wae Rebo - East Nusa Tenggara



Wae Rebo village, Flores Island, Indonesia by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr









​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 4th, 2013
*Museum Taman Prasasti Museum of Memorial Stone Park or Inscription Museum, Jakarta Special Administrative Area*


Taman Prasasti by fajaradiartha, on Flickr​








Taman Prasasti Museum
Museum Taman Prasasti (Indonesian for Museum of Memorial Stone Park or Inscription Museum) is a museum located in Jakarta, Indonesia. The museum was formerly a cemetery, built by the Dutch colonial government in 1795 as a final resting place for noble Dutchmen. Several important person that was buried in the cemetery area are Olivie Mariamne Raffles - the first wife of British governor general Thomas Stamford Raffles - and Indonesian youth activist Soe Hok Gie.
The cemetery area is the oldest of its kind in Jakarta and may have been the oldest modern cemetery in the world by comparison with the Fort Canning Park (1926) in Singapore, Gore Hill cemetery (1868) in Sydney, Père Lachaise Cemetery (1803) in Paris, and Mount Auburn Cemetery (1831) in Cambridge, Massachusetts.
The main collection of the museum is the Dutch gravestones, some of these came from the former Nieuwe Hollandsche Kerk (the location of which is now the Wayang Museum in Jakarta Old Town). These gravestones are marked with the inscription "HK" or "Hollandsche Kerk". The oldest gravestones is from the 17th century up to the end of 18th century. The style of the gravestones range from Javanese-Hindu style, neogothic, and classical. The gravestones are arranged on a park-like setting.
Other collection of this museum are ancient inscription stones, miniature of different gravestones from various provinces of Indonesia, a replica of a 17th-century hearse, and the original coffins for Sukarno and Mohammad Hatta, the first president and vice president of Indonesia.
The doric-style main building in front of the cemetery is built in 1874. The building contains two wings to the left and to the right of the main building, each is used to entomb remains of males and females


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 5th, 2013
*A Little Africa in Baluran National Park, Situbondo, East Java​*
Taman Nasional Baluran by Akmal Luthfi M, on Flickr








Baluran National Park is located in East Java, Indonesia. It has a relatively dry climate and consists of lowland forests, savanna, mangrove forests and hills, with Mount Baluran (1,247m) as its highest peak.
Baluran National Park is situated at the north-eastern extremity of Java, close to the islands of Bali and Madura. The park is bordered by the Madura Strait to the north, the Bali Strait to the east, the river Bajulmati (Wonorejo village) to the west and the river Klokoran (Sumberanyar village) to the south. The park is a rough circle, with the extinct volcano, Baluran, at its centre. Its total area is 25,000 ha.[3] It consists of five zones: the Main Zone (12,000 ha), the Wilderness Zone (5,537 ha, comprising 1,063 ha water and 4,574 ha land), the Intensive Utilization Zone (800 ha), the Specific Utilization Zone (5,780 ha) and the Rehabilitation Zone (783 ha)


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Opening Ceremony of 2012 Pekan Olahraga Nasional or 2012 National Sports Week, Pekanbaru, Riau*​







source:http://www.riaupos.co/foto/?act=full&id=350&kat=10​








2012 Pekan Olahraga Nasional or 2012 National Sports Week is a major multi-sport event in Indonesia which will be held in Riau Province in 9–20 September 2012. The previous 2008 Pekan Olahraga Nasional was held in East Kalimantan Province. Thousands of athletes, officials, and journalists all across of Indonesian provinces will be participating to the game.
The opening ceremony was scheduled 9 September 2012 but moved to 11 September due to President's schedule. Fireworks attraction started the ceremony, followed by some traditional dances. Judika (Indonesian Idol finalist) sang the theme song of the 2012 PON, Selamat Datang Sang Juara (Welcome the Champions). The athletes' parade then started, Aceh paraded first in the athletes' parade. The parade is organized by alphabetical order, the last team to parade is the veteran athletes from the first PON in Surakarta.
Then, 8 former national athletes brought the Pekan Olahraga Nasional Flag to the stadium, which is hoisted and followed by a singer singing the PON theme. After the hoisting of the PON flag, Barry Agustini took the Athlete's Oath, while Jefrizal took the Judge's Oath. The last section of the ceremony was the lighting of the PON cauldron. The torch was brought by former athlete Titi Syarif Sudibyo. The torch was passed to Amril Nurman, 5 times PON gold medalist in Badminton from Riau. Amril Nurman brought the torch in a replica of Lancang Kuning, which moved through the stadium floor. Amril then passed the torch to a man riding a white horse. The man depicts Tuanku Tambusai, famous hero from Riau.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pantai Lima - Canggu - Bali



Spilled by eggysayoga, on Flickr









​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

post for October 5, 2013 

*Statue of The "Giant Guard" in Candi PLAOSAN (Plaosan Temple)*
*Yogyakarta, Special Region*


Source : vacationsidea.com

​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Post for October 6, 2013


*~CANDI PLAOSAN~ (Plaosan Temple)*
*Yogyakarta, Special Region*

Photo credit : tennysonlee.com

*Plaosan is a Syailendra Dynasty relics , built under the orders of Empress Sri Rakai Pikatan Kahulunan or Pramudyawardhani. 
The temple complex was built in the mid 9th century .

The temple complex consists of 174 buildings and 116 small stupas that are characteristic of a Buddhist temple. 
In the second gate of the temple complex there Dwarapala statue , which is considered as the guardian of the sacred site. .

Plaosan Lor (North Plaosan) complex has a central courtyard surrounded by a wall with an entrance on the west. 
At the center of the courtyard there is a pavilion. In this courtyard there are three altars, the north altar, east and west. 
In the north aisle are effigies and figures Samantabadhara Ksitigarbha. 
Meanwhile in the east altar there is a picture Amitabha, Ratnasambhava, Vairocana and Aksobya. 
In the west there is a picture Masjusri altar.

Plaosan Kidul (South Plaosan) also has a pavilion in the center. 
The pavilion is surrounded by 8 small temples are divided into two levels. In each level consists of smaller temples. 
In South Plaosan also include an overview Amitbha, Vajrapani and Prajnaparamita which is regarded as the mother of all Buddhas.*​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Today post :

*~CANDI PLAOSAN~ (Plaosan Temple)*
Yogyakarta, Special Region

Photo credit : W Setyo​


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

hello fellas.. newbie in this thread.. post for 7 okt 2013..










--------


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mertasari Beach - Sanur - Bali



The Starfish Hunter by eggysayoga, on Flickr









​


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Sahid Hotel Surabaya










----------


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Donggala - Central Sulawesi



Donggala by senantyann, on Flickr









​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

bozenBDJ said:


> Mount Merapi - Central Java
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. This is my own photograph.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Sewu is an 8th-century Buddhist temple located 800 meters north of Prambanan in Central Java.*


1 1438 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Donggala - Central Sulawesi



Donggala, Sulawesi by UltraPanavision, on Flickr









​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 7th, 2013
*Nias People, Nias Island, North Sumatera*

Nias #6 by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr








Nias
Isolated yet worldly, the Nias Island chain has been trading since prehistory with other cultures, other islands, and even mainland Asia. Some historians and archaeologists have cited the local culture as one of the few remaining Megalithic cultures in existence today. While this point of view is hotly debated, there is no doubt that Nias' relative geographic isolation has created a unique culture. As a culture of traders, the people of Nias find tourists to be a welcome – and historically familiar – phenomenon.
Nias is best known for its diversity of festivals and celebration. The most well-known events are War Dances, performed regularly for tourists, and Stone Jumping, a manhood ritual that sees young men leaping over two meter stone towers to their fate. In the past the top of the stone board is covered with spikes and sharp pointed bamboo. The music of Nias, performed mostly by women, is noted worldwide for its haunting beauty.
Gunungsitoli is home to Nias's only museum, the Museum Pusaka Nias (Nias Heritage Foundation), which houses over 6000 objects related to Nias's cultural heritage. The museum had recently built a new building and had improved their storage and exhibitions when the 2004 earthquake and tsunami occurred. The museum suffered some damage to the grounds and collections, but museum staff are working to recover from this devastating event


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 8th, 2013
*Park of Javanese Edelweiss in Mount Gede Pangrango National Park, West Java*

Taman Nasional Gede Pangrango by Haekal Siregar, on Flickr







Mount Gede Pangrango National Park is a national park in West Java, Indonesia. The park is centred on two volcanoes—Mount Gede and Mount Pangrango— and is 150 km² in area.
It evolved from already existing conservation areas, such as Cibodas Botanical Gardens, Cimungkat Nature Reseve, Situgunung Recreational Park and Mount Gede Pangrango Nature Reserve, and has been the site of important biological and conservation research over the last century. In 1977 UNESCO declared it part of the World Network of Biosphere Reserves.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Sultan Suriansyah Mosque, Banjarmasin, South Kalimantan*

Masjid Sultan Suriansyah (Landscape) by Rhino Fieldianto, on Flickr







Sultan Suriansyah Mosque is the oldest mosque in South Kalimantan. Built about 300 years ago during the reign of Sultan Suriansyah (1526-1550), the first Banjarese King to convert to Islam. The mosque is located in the village of Kuin Utara, in Banjarmasin. This location was near the site where the palace complex (Kampung Kraton) was before annihilated by the colonial Dutch.
The roof is layered, showing Banjar’s pre-Islamic architecture. Unique to old mosques of Banjar, the mihrab has its own roof, separated from the main building.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ A more recent and ,blacker' picture of that mosque taken by me some days ago.

*Mosque in the middle and background*.


The Sunday-morning Cycle event 32 | Creekview by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 08, 2013*

*~Luweng Sampang~ Cave* - *
Sampang Village, Klaten Regency, Central Java

*
*..unique shape and colour of the stones make it looks stunning..*

​


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*BALI
Pura Ulun Danu Bratan*









photo by me


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kawah Ijen - Bondowoso - East Java



Kawah Ijen - Very early in the morning ... by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 09, 2013*

I quoted my own post from other SSCI thread : INDONESIA:- A Secret Heaven (some damn Breathtaking Pics!)



Dito Roso said:


> *A rather rare sight of ~Plaosan Temple~*
> Appears in the background is *Mount Merapi* (world's most active volcano)
> was spewing thick smoke of dusts from the crater to the sky.
> This is one of most *"dangerously beautiful"* scenery..
> ...


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 10, 2013*

*Goa (Cave) ~LUWENG GRUBUK~*
*Gunung Kidul Regency, Yogyakarta Special Region*

​*Photo credit : Arie Basuki​*Travelers enjoy the light coming through the holes between shining rocks gordam 
and dripping water from above in the Luweng Grubuk (cave Grubuk) 
called the Light of Paradise by the local residents of Wonosari Village, Gunung Kidul, DI Yogyakarta. 
With a height of 60 meters from the cave Jomblang and running 300 meters to reach a point of light 
toward the hole Luweng Grubuk (Grubung cave). There are some ancient and rare plants found. 
(Note by : TEMPO / Dasril Roszandi)​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 11, 2013*

*Gua (Cave) ~GUNUNG PINDUL~*
*Gunung Kidul Regency, Yogyakarta Special Region*


source: www.beingindonesian.com

Cave Gunung Pindul has a track length of about 350 m, width up to 5-7 m, 
distance of the water surface to the roof of the cave 4-5 m, and a water depth of about 5-12 m. 
This cave has 3 zones. light zone, lit zones and dark zones. 
It takes about 45 minutes to traverse the cave. 
Cave Tubing of Gunung Pindul is ranked the third in the world after the caves in South America and New Zealand.​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Post for October 12, 2013*

*~Gua GONG~ (Cave)*
*Pacitan Regency, East Java Province* 


Photo credit : AfriandiSyahfril


Gong Cave is an ancient cave, which is located in Pacitan, a regency in East Java Province, Indonesia.
Accidentally found by two locals in 1930s, the 256 meter deep horizontal cave is said to be the most beautiful underground cave in Southeast Asia. 
The uniqueness of this cave is, when we knock on the wall, it will produce sounds like 'gong' (Javanese gamelan instruments).​


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Beras basah Island, Bontang, East Kalimantan










---------


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Donggala - Central Sulawesi



Healthy by mousstique, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Prambanan - Bokoharjo - Yogyakarta S.R.



Candi Prambanan by angga147, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kawah Ijen - Bondowoso - East Java



Kawah Ijen (ID) by suspiciousminds, on Flickr


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Palu bridge IV, palu, Central Sulawesi











-----------------------------


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 10th, 2013
*"The Crystal of Knowledge" Central Library of University of Indonesia, Depok, West Java*

The Crystal Of Knowledge by EdwinRiza, on Flickr

[






The library at the Depok campus was launched on May 13, 2011. Built on a 33,000 meter square area, this library is considered as the largest library in Asia. Designed according to a sustainable building concept, the library powers itself with solar energy. It is smoke-free, green, and economical in terms of electricity, water and paper usage. Universitas Indonesia Library has the capacity to accommodate about 20,000 visitors per day and is expected to have a collection of 3 million-5 million books


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 11th, 2013
*Bukit Tele ( Lake Toba view from southwest side ),Samosir North Sumatera*​
I can hear every word you've been trying to say, our lake Toba by Sayid Budhi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 12th, 2013
*Bukit Tele ( Lake Toba view from southwest side ),Samosir North Sumatera*


what I ever wanted will finally come my way by Sayid Budhi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 13th, 2013
*Giam Siak Kecil-Bukit Batu Biosphere Reserve "Cagar Biosfer Giam Siak Kecil Bukit Batu", Bengkalis and Siak, Riau*

Giam-Siak-Kecil-Bukit-Batu-Riau-Unesco_01_resize by AmandaKris, on Flickr







Giam Siak Kecil-Bukit Batu (Indonesian: Cagar Biosfer Giam Siak Kecil Bukit Batu or CB-GSK-BB) is a peatland area in Riau Province of Sumatra, covering 705,271 hectares (2,723.07 sq mi) and large parts of Bengkalis Regency and Siak Regency. It is a declared UNESCO Man and the Biosphere Reserve and supports a sustainable timber industry. It is home to two wildlife reserves, namely Giam Siak Wildlife Reserve and Bukit Batu Wildlife Reserve; flagship species include the Sumatran elephant and Sumatran tiger.
The biosphere reserve is located in a province that has seen widespread forest destruction. Extensive logging has led to a decline in forest cover from 78% in 1982 to 33% in 2005; further reduction, at an average rate of 160,000 hectares per annum, has resulted in 22% left as of 2009.Deforestation has left the region vulnerable to intensifying flooding and landslides and has supported the highest of Indonesia's provincial population growth rates due to migration. Cleared land for palm oil and paper has led to not only perennial haze over the province, but also in Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia. The UNESCO Man and the Biosphere Reserve was created in 2009.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 14th, 2013
*Tikus Temple bathing pool (petirtaan),Mojokerto, East Java *

Candi Tikus, Rats Temple! by Tianyake, on Flickr







Candi Tikus is a ritual bathing pool (petirtaan) which is perhaps the most exciting recent archaeological finding at Trowulan. Candi Tikus means 'rat temple', the name given to the discovery in 1914 because the site appeared during the excavation to be a rat-breeding enclosure. Restored to its present condition in 1985 and 1989, this complex of red brick takes the form of a sunken, rectangular basin, into which a flight of steps descends on the northern side. The principal structure, which projects from the southern wall of the basin, was apparently modelled on the legendary Mount Mahameru. No longer complete, it consisted of terraced foundations, upon which would have rested a concentric arrangement of 'turrets' surrounding the highest peak of the building.
Not far from Candi Tikus in the Keraton hamlet stands the recently restored gateway of Bajang Ratu, an elegant red brick paduraksa gate dating from the mid-14th century. The form of the structure is tall and slender, rising to a height of 16.5 metres and displaying intricate relief decoration, especially on the roof section. Bajang Ratu in Javanese literally means 'dwarf or defect monarch'. Folk tradition links the gate with Jayanegara, the second Majapahit king, successor to Kertarajasa Jayawarddhana, founder of the Majapahit Empire. According to tradition, Jayanegara fell from the gate as a child, causing defects to his body. The name probably also means 'little monarch', as Jayanegara ascended to the throne at a young age. Historian connect this gate with Çrenggapura (Çri Ranggapura) or Kapopongan of Antawulan (Trowulan), the shrine mentioned in Nagarakertagama as the dharma place (holy compound) dedicated to King Jayanegara during his death on 1328.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 15th, 2013
*Statue of Mother Mary, Mother of All Nations "Bunda Segala Bangsa", Sikka, East Nusa Tenggara*

Wisata ke Bukit Nilo_Maumere_Patung Bunda Maria di Nilo (25) by edocavaleras, on Flickr​






Mother of All Nations (Indonesian: Bunda Segala Bangsa) is a statue of Mother Mary in Nilo hill, 5 km south-west from Maumere. The statue stands 18 metres (59 ft) tall, but with its pedestal and foundation it is 28 metres (92 ft) tall. The 6-ton copper-clad statue was constructed on 2005, located at the peak of the 500 metre (1,640 ft) Keli hill, Nilo village, and has become the tallest statue raised in Sikka District.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Menara Kudus Mosque, Kudus, Central Java​*







credit to PL09Puryono File:Masjid Menara Kudus.jpg







The Menara Kudus Mosque or Al-Manar Mosque is located in Kudus in the Indonesian province of Central Java. Dating from 1549, it is one of the oldest mosques in Indonesia, built at the time of Islam's spread through Java. The mosque preserves the tomb of Sunan Kudus, one of the nine Islamic saints of Java (the Wali Sanga), and it is a popular pilgrimage point.
It preserves pre-Islamic architectural forms such as old Javanese split doorways, ancient Hindu-Buddhist influenced Majapahit-style red brickwork, and a three-tired pyramindal roof. The most unusual feature is the brick minaret on which a pavilion shelters a large skin drum (bedug) which is used to summon the faithful to prayer instead of the more common muezzin. Whereas a bedug normally hangs under the eaves of a mosque verandah, in the Kudus Mosque it sits in a tower like a Balinese Hindu temple kul-kul or signal drum used to warn of impending attack, fire, or communal event. No other mosque in Java is known to have a drum tower of this type.
In front of the minaret and around the compound are walls and gateways in the old candi bentar (split gate) and kori agung (main gate) styles. Inside are two gateways—a smaller, inner gate with relief panels on either side similar to those found in Mantingan, and an outer gate that is reminiscent of the 14th-century Bajang Ratu gate at Trowulan. Other pre-Islamic touches include 8 kala[disambiguation needed]-head water spouts in the ablution area and Ming procelain plates set in the walls.
The pre-Islamic elements suggest the complex has incorporated a pre-existing Hindu-Javanese structure. The mosque has been rebuilt several times removing evidence of what the original structure looked like. The Majapahit style gates, walls, and minaret that appear so incongruous today may have blended more harmoniously with the main structure (which probably had a meru roof supported by large pillars, as in Cirebon and Demak). The peaked roof is a 1920s renovation with terracotta tiles replacing wooden tiles, with glass windows inserted between the roof tiers. The roof is topped with a mastaka crown roof element. An inscription over the mihrab says the mosque was founded by Ja'far Shodiq in AH 956 (AD 1549). He is believed to be the venerated Sunan Kudus one of the nine Islamic saints of Java (Wali Sanga) who lies buried in an elaborately carved mausoleum behind the mosque. The complex includes a Mogul-style mosque with a silvery onion-dome and concrete pillars.


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Toroan Waterfalls, Sampang, Madura, East Java









____________________________


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

22th october, 2013
*Sembilan Tingkat Waterfall, Regency of Bengkulu Utara, Bengkulu*
















source : Daftar Wisata di Bengkulu


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 23th, 2013
*Three colored Lakes in Mount Kelimutu, Regency of Ende, East Nusa Tenggara​*















credit to : Neil, WWW.NEILSRTW.BLOGSPOT.COM Malaysia http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkas:Kelimutu_2008-08-08.jpg 







Mt. Kelimutu National Park is the smallest among six national parks in the stretch between Bali and the Nusatenggara islands. Its size obviously does not matter much when it offers one of the most spectacular wonders that nature has to offer. There are three lakes on the mountain sharing the same name, Kelimutu, meaning ‘the boiling lake’. Each has its own colors and a local name. But all are believed to be the resting place of departed souls.
Lake Kelimutu is part of the Kelimutu National Park, presenting a highly aesthetic value and surreal experience. The national park’s highest point is 5,679 feet at Mt. Kelibara (1,731 meters), and 5,544 feet high (1,690 meters) at Mt. Kelimutu. It is a national park that protects 19 endemic and endangered animals, among which, the Floresian punai (Treron floris), Wallacea owl (Otus silvicola), Floresian kancilan (Pachycephala nudigula), Floresian eagle (Spizeatus floris), and Timorese tesia (Tesia everetti).


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

My post for October 21, 2013

*More Views Of The Natural Beauty of :*
*RAJA AMPAT - West Papua*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

My post for October 22, 2013

*More Views Of The Natural Beauty of :*
*RAJA AMPAT - West Papua*


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 24th, 2013
*Temple of Ratu Boko, Regency of Sleman, DIY Yogyakarta​*








Ratu Boko by geyonk, on Flickr







Ratu Boko is an archaeological site known to modern Javanese as Kraton Ratu Boko or Ratu Boko's Palace. Ratu Boko is located on a plateau, about three kilometres south of Lara Jonggrang Prambanan temple complex in Yogyakarta Indonesia. The original name of this site is still unclear, however the local inhabitants named this site after King Boko, the legendary king mentioned in Loro Jonggrang folklore.
The site covers 16 hectares in two hamlets (Dawung and Sambireja) of the village of Bokoharjo and Prambanan, Sleman Regency. In striking contrast to other Classic-period sites in Central Java and Yogyakarta, which are remains of temples, Ratu Boko displays attributes of an occupation or settlement site, although its precise functions is unknown. Probably the site was a palace complex which belongs to the kings of Sailendra or Mataram Kingdom that also build temples scattered across Prambanan Plain. The argument was based on the fact that this complex was not a temple nor building with religious nature, but a fortified palace instead which evidence in the remnant of fortified walls and the dry moat as defensive structures. The remains of settlements also founds in Ratu Boko vicinity. This site is located 196 m above the sea level, on the highest point in the site, there is a small pavilion from which one will be able to see a panoramic view of Prambanan temple with Mount Merapi as the background.


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

My post for October 23, 2013

*More Views Of The Natural Beauty of :*
*RAJA AMPAT - West Papua*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

My post for October 24, 2013

*More Views Of The Natural Beauty of :*
*RAJA AMPAT - West Papua*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

My post for October 25, 2013

*More Views Of The Natural Beauty of :*
*RAJA AMPAT - West Papua*


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Today Post

*A Yellow Bridge Over "LAKE POSO"*
*Central Sulawesi*


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 25th, 2013
*Tumpeng, Javanese Cuisine*​
Tumpeng Nasi Kuning by indomacarons, on Flickr​
Tumpeng is a cone-shaped rice dish like mountain with its side dishes (vegetables and meat). Traditionally featured in the slamatan ceremony, the cone shape of rice is made by using cone-shaped weaved bamboo container. The rice itself could be plain steam rice, uduk rice (cooked with coconut milk), or yellow rice (uduk rice colored with kunyit (turmeric)).
The cone shaped rice erected on tampah (rounded woven bamboo container) covered with banana leaf, and surrounded by assorted of Indonesian dishes.
People in Java, Bali and Madura usually make Tumpeng to celebrate important event. However, all Indonesians are familiar with Tumpeng. The philosophy of Tumpeng is related to the geographical condition of Indonesia, especially Java as fertile island with numerous mountains and volcanos. Tumpeng dated back to ancient Indonesian tradition that revered mountains as the abode of ancestors and gods. The cone-shaped rice meant to mimics the holy mountain. The feast served as somekind of thanks giving for the abundance of harvest or any other blessings.
In gratitude ceremony (syukuran or slametan), after the people pray, the top of tumpeng is cut and delivered to the most important person. He or she may be the group leader, the oldest person, or the beloved one. Then, all people in the ceremony enjoy the tumpeng together. With tumpeng, people express the gratitude to God and appreciate togetherness and harmony.
An annual ceremony involving tumpeng is commonly called 'tumpengan'. In many Indonesian cities, such as Yogyakarta, a tradition has been developed, the tumpengan ceremony a night before 17 August, the Indonesian independence day. The event is meant to pray for safety and welfare of the nation.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Grassland in Tongging, Karo, North Sumatera​*








Padang Rumput di Bukit Tongging @ Tongging Sumatera Utara by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Babi Island, Balikpapan, East Kalimantan










_______________________


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Foot of Mount Ineire, Bajawa, Regency of Ngada, East Nusa Tenggara​*








Foot of the mountain Inerie by adrisigners, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Madakaripura Waterfall, Lumbang, Regency of Probolinggo, East Java*









Madakaripura Waterfall by adrisigners, on Flickr







Located not too far from Mount Bromo near the village of Sapih, in the Lombang district, Madakaripura Waterfall is about three hours’ drive from the capital of East Java, Surabaya. The spectacular waterfall lies hidden at the end of a deep valley in the foothills of the Tengger mountain range. To reach this, visitors must trek about 20 minutes crossing rivers and a rocky path, set amongst beautiful sceneries along the way, before reaching the entrance. Here a statue of Majapahit‘s great Commander, Gajah Mada, in the seated position of deep meditation greets visitors before they continue further on foot.
An atmosphere of natural grandeur radiates around as the waterfall comes into view. As the rumbling sounds of water grows louder, a spellbinding feature of water curtains cover the path, that will not only please the eyes but also freshen body and soul. Here, nature gracefully pours her endless refreshing gifts, making getting wet quite inevitable. While it may be best to be ready with raincoats or umbrellas, stalls along the trekking path will offer umbrella rentals and plastic bags to protect valuables, such as cameras.
The path ends in a surreal tube-like valley where the staggering 200 meters gallant waterfall highlights the scene. Decorated with a cave on the wall which was believed to be the exact location where Commander in Chief Gajah Mada performed his last meditation, Madakaripura Waterfall is even dubbed as the tallest waterfall in Java and the second tallest waterfall in Indonesia after Sigura-gura Waterfall near Lake Toba, North Sumatra. While the waterfall’s sheer height is by itself already a wonder, the ambience around the area is truly something that needs to be experienced first-hand to be believed.
Surrounded by outstandingly high walls, the Fall flows down into an almost mystical natural chamber. Inside the 200 meters “chamber”, the reflected sunlight shining through onto the wet green moss on the rocky wall accompanied by the ever rumbling sounds of water creates a spectacle unlikely found elsewhere. Decorated with huge boulders, endlessly falling water, and sparkling moss, one only needs to gaze up to the distant sky and immerse oneself in the spellbinding beauty of nature. While the fascinating scene can be captured on camera, the true sensation of being in one of the most outstanding places on earth can only be felt by being there. 
According to ancient Javanese 14th century epic poem, Negarakretagama, Madakaripura was a piece of land given to Commander Gajah Mada by the Majapahit King Hayam Wuruk. Gajah Mada himself is the most celebrated military commander in the history of the great Javanese Majapahit Kingdom that thrived between 1293 to 1500AD. Its commander is recognized as the main figure who succeeded in unifying the entire Indonesian Archipelago then under the huge Majapahit empire (that at the time was said to stretch until Singapore, Malaysia, Brunei, Southern Thailand , the Philippines and East Timor) under his famous oath the “Sumpah Palapa”.
It is said that the source of his overwhelming power and abilities lie within the cave of the Madakaripura Waterfall, where Gajah Mada frequently came to meditate. The great commander eventually chose the place as his last place for mediation before he was believed to have been –what ancient Javanese believed- “Muksha” - or vanished spiritually and physically from the face of the earth, rather than just dying physically. To honor this legacy, many people still visit the Falls to meditate or perform rituals, especially on the eve of 1 Suro, the Javanese New Year.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Baliem Valley, Regency of Wamena, Papua​*















source : Lembah Eksotis Milik Papua








The Baliem Valley, also spelled Balim Valley and sometimes known as the Grand Valley, of the highlands of Western New Guinea, is occupied by the Dani people. The main town in the valley is Wamena. The valley is about 80 km in length by 20 km in width and lies at an altitude of about 1,600-1,700 m, with a population of 100,000.
As far as the outside world was concerned, the discovery of the Baliem Valley and the unexpected presence of its large agricultural population was made by Richard Archbold’s third zoological expedition to New Guinea in 1938. On 21 June an aerial reconnaissance flight southwards from Hollandia (now Jayapura) found what the expedition called the ‘Grand Valley’. Since then the valley has gradually been opened up to a limited amount of tourism.


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Tanjung Papuma Beach, Jember, East Java










______________________________


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

Tiwei Waterfalls, Long Ikis, Paser, East kalimantan











__________________________


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 30th, 2013
*Tirta Empul Temple, Manukarya, Tampaksiring, Regency of Gianyar, Bali​*








Tirta Empul Temple in Bali - Indonesia ( Indonesian: Pura Tirta Empul ) by elamazzotta , on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

october 31th, 2013
*Hundreds years old of traditional Bena Village, Bajawa, Regency of Ngada, East Nusa Tenggara*









Old Bena Village by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

november 1st, 2013
*Bohorok River, Bukit Lawang, Gunung Leuser National Park, Regency of Langkat, Sumatera Utara​*









Bohorok River - Gunung Leuser N.P. Sumatra, Indonesia by Don Wilder, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

november 2nd, 2013
*Rancabali Tea Plantation, Ciwidey, Regency of Bandung, West Java






*
Pagi di Rancabali by Erwin Mulyadi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

november 3rd, 2013
*Mount Dempo and Tea Plantation, Pagaralam, South Sumatera​*








dempo by j o n k, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

november 4th, 2013
*Laut Tawar Lake, Takengon, Regency of Aceh Tengah, Aceh​*








IMG_1438 by ADYAR1, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been almost three weeks I did not post the pictures here ..
My last post was dated 26th October 2013 ..
Now entering mid November ..
I would really love to come back to share .. to show the wonders of the natural beauty of Indonesia .. 
beginning with the November issue

*My post for November 01, 2013*

Sibolangit Two Colours Waterfalls - North Sumatra (01)









source : http://allindonesiatourism.blogspot.com/2011/06/waterfall-two-colors-sibolangit.html

Sibolangit Two Colors Waterfalls is located in the village of Durin Sirugun, foot of Mount Sibayak, North Sumatra. 
It can be reached through land route, across the Sibolangit Campgrounds. Mileage from Medan-Sibolangit around 75km. 
From the Main Door of Sibolangit Campgrounds takes about 2-3 hours to arrive at Sibolangit Two Colors Waterfalls.
The Two Colors Waterfall altitude of 100 meters, sourced from Mount Sibayak, and water streams down from above collected into a small lake. 
The color of this waterfall of light blue and grayish-white, are comes from the content of phosphorus and sulfur that would generate blue color. 
Due to the sulfur contains, the water is not drinkable..​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*My post for November 02, 2013*

Sibolangit Two Colours Waterfalls - North Sumatra (02)​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*My post for November 03, 2013*

Sibolangit Two Colours Waterfalls - North Sumatra (03)​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Red Island Beach 
Banyuwangi - East Java*









:http://www.banyuwangitourism.com/gal...g?m=1347420366









​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sukomade Beach 
Banyuwangi - East Java*









:http://www.banyuwangitourism.com/gal...G?m=1332329415









​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Plengkung Beach 
Banyuwangi - East Java*
best places to surfing









:http://www.banyuwangitourism.com/gal...G?m=1332333203








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

* Klayar Beach 
Pacitan - East Java*









credit : Harris Rinaldi








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Suramadu Bridge 
Surabaya - East Java*









http://dwymonster.deviantart.com/art...madu-170232552








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

* Submarine monument
Surabaya - East Java *









credit to : ioia








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Balekambang Beach
Malang - East Java*









source by adi prasetya








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Singosari Temple 
Malang - East Java*









source by adi prasetya








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

* Karimunjawa island 
Jepara - Central Java*









By johanardan
​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Sunset at Tanjung Unta, Pematang Sidamanik, Simalungun, North Sumatera*










Sunset @ Tanjung Unta by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*View from Tele, Samosir, North Sumatera*










Tele by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Mount Api, Banda Neira, Regency of Maluku Tengah, Maluku*










Banda islands:Gunung Api, Naira, Banda Besar by polapix, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Batak People, North Sumatera​*









ARS_0297-2 by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*A speed passing through Bukit Kelam (a Biggest Stone in Indonesia), Kapuas Hulu river, Sintang, West Kalimantan​*









20100528_Indonesia_West_Kalimantan_RB_114 by Ramadian Bachtiar, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Kelor Island, Flores, Nusa Tenggara Timur*










Dunia tidak selebar Pulau Kelor by Pudyaningtyas, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

*Huta Bolon Simanindo, Simanindo, Regency of Samosir, North Sumatera*










Huta Bolon Simanindo by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

* Baluran National Park 
Situbondo - East Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eastjava/3232886685/








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Goa China Beach 
Malang - East Java









*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89705613








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Papuma Beach
Jember - East Java









*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85564849?tag=2012








​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Bama Beach
Baluran National Park

Situbondo - East Java









*http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88681678?tag=Ind Bama Beach Baluran 2012









*
*​


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tanjung Benoa Beach
Benoa - Bali









*​


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 13th, 2013
*Lake Toba, Pangunguran, Samosir, North Sumatera​*








Danau Toba @Morning by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

november 14th, 2013
*Karst Marospangkep, Regency of Maros, South Sulawesi​*








Karst Maros Pangkep by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr








Karst Marospangkep in South Sulawesi is one area that has karst landscape is unique and special so-called tower karst. South Sulawesi has karst (rock hill) is very wide, ie MarosPangkep Karst. 4500 hectare area stretching, the third largest in the world.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 15th, 2013
*Karst Marospangkep, Rammang-Rammang, Regency of Maros, South Sulawesi​*








Warm welcome from Maros, Makassar by T Ξ Ξ J Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 16th, 2013
*Volcano at Bunaken National Marine Park, Manado Tua Island, Manado, North Sulawesi*









Volcano at Bunaken(Manado Tua), North Sulawesi by Mgungen, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 17th, 2013
*Rocks formation in Sawarna, Bayah, Regency of Lebak, Banten​*








Sawarna - Banten by yadiyasin, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 18th, 2013
*Rocks in Belitung Island, Bangka Belitung​*








Rocks of Belitung by yadiyasin, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 19th, 2013
*Maratua Island, Maratua, Regency of Berau, East Kalimantan​*








Maratua Paradise by yadiyasin, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 20th, 2013
*Cruising South Lombok Sea, Nusa Tenggara Barat​*








Cruising South Lombok Sea by yadiyasin, on Flickr







The sea south of Lombok which is the Indian ocean, is rarely photographed, due of very high waves, and the local fisherman's jukungs (boats) are not well equipped to carry visitor/tourist. Lack of safety equipment hinders the areas to be explored.


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 21th, 2013
*The Perfect View From Saria beach, Regency of Halmahera Barat, Maluku Utara​*from left to right: Tidore island, Ternate island with the active Gamalama volcano, and the small Hiri island









Goodnight Halmahera by yadiyasin, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 22th, 2013
*Sendratari Ramayana (Ramayana Ballet) on Prambanan Temple, Prambanan, Regency of Klaten, Central Java*









sendratari ramayana prambanan by hryo 1.0, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 23th, 2013
*Sendratari Ramayana (Ramayana Ballet) on Prambanan Temple, Prambanan, Regency of Klaten, Central Java*







Sendratari Ramayana (Ramayana Ballet) by Andrey Eko, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 24th, 2013
*Papua People, Papua​*








Budaya Saudara - Saudara di Papua by nanangsyaifudin, on Flickr


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

November 25th, 2013
*Ampera Bridge, Palembang, South Sumatera​*








Untitled by DimasWahyu, on Flickr







Ampera Bridge is a Vertical-lift bridge in the city of Palembang, South Sumatra, Indonesia, which is the landmark of the city.

For a few years after it was opened, the center span could be lifted at 10 meters per second to allow ships of up to 44.5m in height to pass underneath. However this only occurred a few times, and after 1970 it could no longer be opened. The official reason for this was that the 30 minutes needed to raise the bridge was causing unacceptable delays, and that in any case silting of the river had made it impassable for large ships.

The ballast weights needed to balance the wight of the bridge were removed in 1990 to prevent possible accidents were they to fall.


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunset @ Labuan Bajo, Flores. Source = me


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Bena Village, Barjawa, Flores. Source: me


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Kelimutu, Flores. Source: me


----------



## sapuluh (Mar 31, 2012)

Woow beautiful!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ +1 | And the 'reviving' contributor/poster of this thread is back  .


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Rice Terraces - Bali



Bali, Rice terraces by Wanderlust676, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bobopajo - North Maluku



Rocks of Bobo beach - Halmahera by yadiyasin, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Rice Terraces - Bali



view by cleimena, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Gili Meno*

Fresh water delivery on Gili Meno


Photo is my own


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Senggigi Beach - West Nusa Tenggara



Super Sunset | Senggigi Beach by adrisigners, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - West Nusa Tenggara



Lombok South Beach reflection by yadiyasin, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Danau Parapat - North Sumatra



Sunrise @ Parapat Danau Toba by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kelimutu - East Nusa Tenggara



Magical Colours | Flores by adrisigners, on Flickr









​


----------



## archifect (Feb 8, 2013)

gunung batok & gunung bromo











-----------------------------------------


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Rinjani - West Nusatenggara



45 Derajat | Rinjani Summit by adrisigners, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sulamadaha - North Maluku



warming up  by MaTRaCH, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Gunungbatu - West Java



wake up call by MaTRaCH, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Segara Anak - West Nusa Tenggara



Segara Anak | Rinjani National Park by adrisigners, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Parangtritis Beach - Yogyakarta



# Keceriaan Naik Dokar # by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tiu Kelep Waterfall - West Nusa Tenggara



Earth's motion | Tiu Kelep Waterfall by adrisigners, on Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - North Maluku



The rain and the rainbow by yadiyasin, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Ciwidey - West Java



Rancabali Tea Plantation #10, Ciwidey - Bandung, West Java by Washi88, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lembang - Central Java



Lembang 13-27 June 2011 by [email protected], on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tanjung Aan - West Nusa Tenggara



Eksotis | Tanjung Aan by adrisigners, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - Bengkulu



Hazy Sunset by brusca, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kawah Putih - near Ciwidey - West Java



Kawah Putih by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

[Unknown precise location] - Sulawesi



Sulawesi 2013 by ajne1974, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tanjung Lesung - Banten



pure shores by chocoorange, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Lembor - Manggarai - East Nusa Tenggara



After Harvest Time.... by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sidangoli - North Maluku



Boat of Jailolo by yadiyasin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kiluan - Lampung












​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Uluwatu - Bali



Sunset At Uluwatu Temple, Bali, Indonesia by yunanithebest, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Wae Rebo - East Nusatenggara



Father and Son by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr









​


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Bali : Jimbaran beach.*

I liked Bali's sunset. Not the traffic.










Seafood is terrific here.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Biningit - West Papua



Lonely by j4Noo, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Besir - West Papua



Morning Blue by j4Noo, on Flickr


----------



## TCGib (Jan 13, 2014)

*Mount Bromo:*








Photo taken from my Facebook-Page


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jayapura - West Papua



Jayapura City by j4Noo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pantai Cermin - North Sumatra



Pantai Cermin by Hendry Niveo, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cihara - Banten



Cihara Sunrise IMG_9226 by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mega Kuningan - Jakarta S.C.R.



Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9832 by franciscus nanang triana, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - Central Kalimantan




Tropical Rain Forest by Rio P. Purba, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Warna Lake - Central Java



Warna Lake by kancrut, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Losari Beach - Makassar - South Sulawesi



Wooden Pier at Sunset by kancrut, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pangandaran - West Java



Batu Layar 1 by liv33_d34th, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cihara - Banten



Rocks and Clouds by Jokoleo, on Flickr










​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kawah Ijen - East Java



From Kawah Ijen Panoramic by mrp119, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kampung Sampireun - West Java



Kp. sampireun #5 by Agus Fadjar, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Curug - West Java



Look at the Beauty by Ajjas Ravenant, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Curug - West Java



reload by chocoorange, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - Riau Islands



Sunset Bintan, Indonesia by Steven Hamilton Rogers, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pantai Sundak - Yogyakarta S.R.



DSC_0158 by ericcaicca10, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Usku - Papua



Tekai jungle by Mangiwau, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kaisenaar - Papua



Kaisenar, Papua by Mangiwau, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Pangalipuran Village - Bali - Indonesia*









Classic village of Panglipuran by Tadashi Akatsu, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - Bali



Sunrise in Matahari Terbit Beach by ryandahp, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sukabumi - West Java



Curuk Tilu Cikaso by liv33_d34th, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Dukuhdimoro - East Java



Gapura Bajang Ratu, Mojokerto, East Java, Indonesia by Dody Pratama Masri, MD, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cianjur - West Java



Rice field - Menningal by Jucau, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Cianjur - West Java



Rice field - Menningal by Jucau, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonosobo - Central Java



Dieng Mountain by Jucau, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonogiri - Central Java



Waduk Gajah Mungkur | Wonogiri by ynrwisnu, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bintan - Riau Islands



Room with a view by Steven Hamilton Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kuta - Bali



The Last Procession by Prayudi Hartono, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Pangandaran - West Java



Green water by liv33_d34th, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sentolo - Yogyakarta, S.R.



Eksotisme dari DAOP 6 #14 : Menikungnya Ular Naga Bercorak Campursari di Alam Jawa by Andreva_20408, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Yogyakarta City - Yogyakarta, S.R.



Hard Life by Jucau, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Dieng Plateau - Central Java*









Dieng Plateau by laserspit, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Dadapan - East Java



At the Dusk by j4Noo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Last Night (UTC +7) It happened again.*

Mt. Kelud - East Java



Kelud Mountain-Me-Husband-Nieces (7) by herlina_saifudin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Unknown Precise Location] - Bali



market in the rain by PIXistenz, on Flickr
​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bantul - Yogyakarta S.R.



Oya river | Mangunan by ynrwisnu, on Flickr









​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Baliem Valley - Irian Jaya*









Tribesmen by Tomm99, on Flickr








​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

near Mayamuk - West Papua




Waiting for Break Fasting by j4Noo, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Karanganyar - Central Java



Bright light | Kemuning by ynrwisnu, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

near Biak - West Papua



Island Near Biak by j4Noo, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Mount Merapi - Yogyakarta S.R.



Mount Merapi | Sleman, Yogyakarta by ynrwisnu, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Bali




Crush by liv33_d34th, on Flickr









​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Batakan Beach - South Kalimantan



Morning In Batakan Beach! by mfaach, on Flickr









​


----------



## kanavu (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful - one of the best holiday destinations in the world!


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Rural area of West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/arnistm/10896422546


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Tanah Toraja









https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelandanita/10465363315








*​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Raja Ampat - Irian Jaya*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/symary/8029065967








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Raja Ampat Marine Park - Irian Jaya*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tvelden/10114274053













​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Watu Ulo -Flores*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4496050859








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Liang Bua, the Hobbit Cave -Flores*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfishery/8720192822








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Harau Valley - West Sumatra*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aldiansilalahi/9091344236








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Danau Atas and Danau Bawah - West Sumatra*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yunaidi-joepoet/6430309499








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Singkawang - West Kalimantan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6068013193


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sambas - West Kalimantan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wak1/2482974892


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Tanjung Puting, Central Kalimantan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/midni...6rx-chqDuN-cgXm9o-ch5EHy-cib6qw-6179hM-6174ZP


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Klabat, Manado, North Sulawesi*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/angiud/7252762234


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Padar Island - Flores*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10369439893








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ende - Flores*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9593499739








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Sambas Grand Mosque - West Kalimantan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ohyesohno/7778842770/


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

*Menganti Beach - KEBUMEN*


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Bromo, East Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/albert_tan/14363817519


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

WADASLINTANG - KEBUMEN​

via_ irwantav.wordpress.com_

​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Baliem Valley - Irian Jaya*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3897348716








​


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

KARANG AGUNG, ARGOPENI - KEBUMEN


credit to Feri Suminar

​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kri Island - Irian Jaya*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/laszlobolgar/14404395510








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bukittinggi - West Sumatra*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14409016644








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mount Sibayak - North Sumatra*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14449011826








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Weh Island - Aceh*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/benbeiske/3458037129








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gedong Tataan, Pesawaran - Lampung*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/doremiphoto/9558671297








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Siung Beach - Banjarmasin - South Kalimantan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wenz10/8752099845








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Gorontalo*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielstoker/6949223215








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Kendari - South Sulawesi*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thirnbeck/10879497693








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Ora Beach - Seram Island - North Maluku*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tinybubble/14061005619








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Halmaherra Island - North Maluku*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markusgebauer/9682049834








​


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Buru Island - South Maluku*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rahwidodo/7273056132








​


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Jakarta*


Mega Kuningan Skyline by acencen, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Banda Island - South Maluku*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aldiansilalahi/9514706446








​


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pink Beach - Komodo Island - East Nusa Tenggara*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryatirtana/6638175813/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Puncak Lawang - West Sumatra*


Puncak Lawang, Agam by artalentalle_picture, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Naku Beach - Ambon Island - North Maluku*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscus_nanang_t/7159677170








​


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bank of Indonesia Museum - Jakarta*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86200049


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Old Steam Locomotive Tour - Ambarawa - Central Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pramintonugroho/5877795658/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lengkuas Island - Belitung*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/517340877/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pine Forest - Sentul - West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/iqronaldo/9167523514/


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nusantara Flower Garden - Cipanas - West Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9348411407


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Komodo and Laba Islands - East Nusa Tenggara*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14818948266?rb=1


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Braga Street - Bandung - West Java*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jf080/6897802744/


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

Karang Agung, KEBUMEN


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

Ayah - Kebumen


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

GEOPARK KARANGSAMBUNG, KEBUMEN


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tanah Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia*

Tanah Toraja, Sulawesi, Indonesia by flowerikka, on Flickr


----------



## Prigelano (Jul 14, 2014)

KARANGDUWUR, AYAH - KEBUMEN


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

castle_92 said:


> *Nusantara Flower Garden - Cipanas - West Java*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice flower garden!


----------



## castle_92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Banda Neira - Spice Island - Moluccas*









http://traveladventuresinindonesia.blogspot.co.id/2011/03/banda-spice-islands-nutmeg-sojourn.html


----------

